# Free FOBs & You Tube-Need your input 1st



## rdg68_99

*youtube fobs!!*

Hey paul,
sounds like a grrreat idea!! I was thinking that maybe since I have a few 3-d shoots comming up soon that maybe I will shoot some video of parts of the shoot ( windy field shots and longer shots) and maybe fobs vs. vanes at the target??


what do ya think??
Roger


----------



## Paul Morris

3-D in action would be perfect! Good idea!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I will also be videoing this 3-D sean with FOBS vs. vanes, They work excellent on a 5-spot. I posted this on http://www.3dshoots.com
300-55X's shot with easton axis, 20 yards


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter

I will work on a video starting tomorrow. 1 minute huh? This is doable, give me til the weekend I will post up a video of The General flingin' some FOBs!


----------



## xring_assassin

I'm diggin' my free Fob's for my youtube video already  I'm lining up to attempt a 200+ yard shot spree in wind with them....the dinosaur shoot in Drumheller looks like a field day for FOB's also. Nothing says FOB required like 100 yards and greater with wind guts so hard it makes the shooter bend too...


----------



## Twinsfan

Paul Morris said:


> 3-D in action would be perfect! Good idea!


i will to but it is in a building so there wont be any cross wind shots or anything like that. i will try to do that next wednesday.


----------



## Bill/Oregon

Paul: You are right about FOBS and YouTube. I had never heard of them until today, while randomly clicking up archery-related clips. Now I can't wait to try some.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Count me in. What an awesome idea! I will see what I can come up with for ya! Great idea!

Nice shooting DK and Slice.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I'll get things started....:smile:


----------



## Paul Morris

Well....Might as well use this thread for the posts...Good as any

Let the fun begin!

Thanks Jerry! Please send me a pm with your shipping info and what size/color FOBs you would like.

If you guys do a search on "Goggle Video" or (You Tube) for Starrflight you see a few that are up there. Take a look at the one Jerry posted here on Goggle and look to the right about the info for the video. You should see a _more _button (active mouse over). It brings up the "tags"

Please be sure and include all the tags you can think of like archery, arrows, bowhunting, broadheads, fletching and of coarse *FOB, FOBs, starrflight *etc....

Thanks everyone! This will be a hoot to see what you guys come up with.

Best regards,


----------



## roscoe1528

Well took the idea right out of my head you did.. So...ugh if you're shootin ... then who's doin the filmin... rog??:angel::darkbeer::mg:


----------



## Huaco

My video will be up as soon as I get home from Denver and can get it produced and loaded up!

This couldn't have come up at a better time. I have a fellow sending me a couple of FOBs to try out. I plan to make a truly non-biased video comparing my beloved blazer vanes and FOBs.

I just got a cam-corder for Christmas so this will be a great time to use it!

Thanks Paul for getting this started!


----------



## michihunter

Hey Paul- I know the present users of FOB's would certainly like more but don't you think it would be better served putting them in the hands of people that do NOT own them too? 

And Jerry- Answer that darn phone!!!


----------



## Huaco

michihunter said:


> Hey Paul- I know the present users of FOB's would certainly like more but don't you think it would be better served putting them in the hands of people that do NOT own them too?
> 
> And Jerry- Answer that darn phone!!!



How can someone make a video about FOBs if they don't have them already? I am just lucky that a user here on AT is willing to let me try some of his.


----------



## michihunter

cagstorm said:


> How can someone make a video about FOBs if they don't have them already? I am just lucky that a user here on AT is willing to let me try some of his.


My point exactly.


----------



## Rattler

Paul I will post Videos as I can...I have a 5spot league starting up  I smell 1st place again


----------



## Corona

Send me a tube and I'll make you a video! Hows that! lol
Actually, I will be FOB-in-it next year but I just bought arrows with fletching already on it. Hopefully I'll wear them out this summer. I've head nothing but good from FOBs.


----------



## Iron Mike

Corona said:


> *Send me a tube and I'll make you a video!* Hows that! lol
> Actually, I will be FOB-in-it next year but I just bought arrows with fletching already on it. Hopefully I'll wear them out this summer. I've head nothing but good from FOBs.


:iamwithstupid:

For freebies I'll become more of a post wh0re than I already am.:angel:


----------



## Guest

I have been wanting to try these anyway, guess I will have to order some and then shoot some video to get some backups.

E


----------



## mtl-biker

Hi Paul

Did you think we could do something for Canadian also i could make a vid in french and english at the same time with multiple test.Let me know i'm curious to try your Fobs heres.

Mario


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

Hi Paul.

Great idea.

How about making it a contest with cash prize for the best, say $500 for first, $300 for second, and $100 for third place.

I would make it open - no censorship - this is the Internet.

You could have reader's vote (perhaps via a poll here on AT) with an advertised start date and end date for voting. YouTube videos could include a link to the AT poll to encourage votes.

Links from AT thread to the video (like the one done above) would be great.

Also, the free FOBs to any entrant is also a good idea. People should buy their first pack to make the video. They have nothing to lose as they will get another pack if they make an entry. And they could always sell the pack they win.

Best of luck and I look forward to seeing/hearing the videos.

Ray


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great ideas Paul, then again you never stop thriving to do your best and promote the FOB!

As soon as i wear out my Quik Spins and I see you got the Kazaway rest to work with them, I will try some! 

That video deal should be sweet!


----------



## Treeghost

Maybe the problem is the untraditional look and the fact that it doesn't work with the best hunting rests on the market?

Good Luck


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Treeghost said:


> Maybe the problem is the untraditional look and the fact that it doesn't work with the best hunting rests on the market?
> 
> Good Luck


I agree.. 
But thats why you should have a back up bow with a drop away rest..:wink:


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter

Ray.Klefstad said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> How about making it a contest with cash prize for the best, say $500 for first, $300 for second, and $100 for third place.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


Man, this guy is trying to make some money, and get his product out to the masses. Giving away close to $1,000 is selling an awful lot of FOBs to recoup that. They are only $20 a dozen and that ain't all profit.


----------



## Paul Morris

Ray.Klefstad said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> How about making it a contest with cash prize for the best, say $500 for first, $300 for second, and $100 for third place.
> 
> I would make it open - no censorship - this is the Internet.
> 
> You could have reader's vote (perhaps via a poll here on AT) with an advertised start date and end date for voting. YouTube videos could include a link to the AT poll to encourage votes.
> 
> Links from AT thread to the video (like the one done above) would be great.
> 
> Also, the free FOBs to any entrant is also a good idea. People should buy their first pack to make the video. They have nothing to lose as they will get another pack if they make an entry. And they could always sell the pack they win.
> 
> Best of luck and I look forward to seeing/hearing the videos.
> 
> Ray


_no censorship - this is the Internet _ That gets my vote! Just try to keep it tasteful and informative please.

_You could have reader's vote (perhaps via a poll here on AT) _ My thoughts exactly.

_Links from AT thread to the video (like the one done above) would be great._ I'll Ask Jerry to explain how to do this. Great to have on this thread.

_How about making it a contest with cash prize for the best, say $500 for first, $300 for second, and $100 for third place._ Yikes!:embara: If the cash rolls in maybe....For now just free FOBs, shirts and hats.



HVAC/R Hunter said:


> Man, this guy is trying to make some money, and get his product out to the masses. Giving away close to $1,000 is selling an awful lot of FOBs to recoup that. They are only $20 a dozen and that ain't all profit.


Thanks for the understanding! I am still a little fish in a big pond.


----------



## xring_assassin

I still love the idea of yours Paul,

I think ANOTHER good idea would be a "referred by:" (enter e-mail address here) type blank on the order page, and if a buyer fills that field out, the referral person (which should be my name by default  ) would get free shipping, or a couple bucks off, their next FOB order of two tubes or more.... Encouraging existing FOB shooters to actually go tell their buddies to outright go and BUY FOB's, and then giving a lil kickback on their next purchase (repeat customer buying even more FOB's) might get the FOB's really flying out of the factory.  I know if someone sent me an e-mail saying "hey your buddy just bought stuff from me - so to thank you for your referral I would like to cover <insert amount here> off your next order totalling $50 or more!" 

I'm a salesman - I stay up nights trying to think up ways to sell more stuff 

I'm not saying a huge amount off, and place a minimum order on the referral credit, MIGHT just work - my .02


----------



## rogbo

Treeghost said:


> Maybe the problem is the untraditional look and the fact that it doesn't work with the best hunting rests on the market?
> 
> Good Luck



What do ya mean??? It works like a dream with the best hunting rest on the market...my trophy taker.


----------



## mafriend03

Check out this video I just thew together... I'm no pro at editing or filming but this contest is really easy to do!!!


----------



## RICE ETR

Hey Paul,

I'm Jarrod, we have spoken on the phone quite a bit. I hope to have my 80yd and 100yd videos up in the next couple of days. It's been windy here in Va so I've got some good video footage 

As I said on the phone, this video thing is a great idea. It's actually how I found out about Fob's... on the famous youtube 100yard video. Proof's in the video pudding.

Even with all the archery shop anti-fob flak i have been dealing with, I will never go back to fletched arrows so thanks for a great product and great customer service! I couldn't get my muzzy's to fly right until I popped these fob's on....such a good idea, wish I would have thought of it. So keep pushing, it all will pay off.

To anyone contemplating whether or not to try these, believe all the good things you are ready and just by a pack...what's $20 anyways? Pass up a few beers and go for it, you won't be sorry, trust me. 

-Jarrod


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

Paul Morris said:


> _How about making it a contest with cash prize for the best, say $500 for first, $300 for second, and $100 for third place._ Yikes!:embara: If the cash rolls in maybe....For now just free FOBs, shirts and hats. Thanks for the understanding! I am still a little fish in a big pond.


Hi Paul.

Sorry, those were just sample dollar amounts. It could be $100, $50 and $25 and probably have the same desired effect. Just some acknowledgement of winning the contest.

Ray


----------



## mafriend03

FOB video, attempt #2


----------



## BeachBow

*Looks like the video has been yanked!!*



mafriend03 said:


> Check out this video I just thew together... I'm no pro at editing or filming but this contest is really easy to do!!!


Not gonna see it now!!


----------



## BeachBow

*Much better!!*



mafriend03 said:


> FOB video, attempt #2


Nice!


----------



## sbooy42

Heres what I got....I have some better videos but I cant figure out how the heck to get em off my video camera...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uf_Z6uJJGg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ALBIbVGiNE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgZ1TuQy7A


----------



## Paul Morris

Great stuff!

keep the videos comming! Thanks to all!




RICE ETR said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I'm Jarrod, we have spoken on the phone quite a bit. I hope to have my 80yd and 100yd videos up in the next couple of days. It's been windy here in Va so I've got some good video footage
> 
> As I said on the phone, this video thing is a great idea. It's actually how I found out about Fob's... on the famous youtube 100yard video. Proof's in the video pudding.
> 
> Even with all the archery shop anti-fob flak i have been dealing with, I will never go back to fletched arrows so thanks for a great product and great customer service! I couldn't get my muzzy's to fly right until I popped these fob's on....such a good idea, wish I would have thought of it. So keep pushing, it all will pay off.
> 
> -Jarrod


I can not wait to see some more long range shots! Especially showing the cross wind advantage!

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

ttt


----------



## arahoyt

Paul I helped Mid_mo_farm_boy set up his new 82nd last night. He's a heck of a salesman and he's definately got me talked into giving them a try.


----------



## Paul Morris

arahoyt said:


> Paul I helped Mid_mo_farm_boy set up his new 82nd last night. He's a heck of a salesman and he's definately got me talked into giving them a try.


Ha! Word of mouth is the only thing that works with this "gimmick" :wink:

Tell him thanks for me!

Regards,


----------



## sbooy42

Paul Morris said:


> I can not wait to see some more long range shots! Especially showing the cross wind advantage!
> 
> Regards,



As soon as the snow melts....sometime in april maybe


----------



## CWG

Paul Morris said:


> I will be starting a You Tube campaign offering a free tube of FOBs (your choice of size/color) for each You Tube video posted. ,



Oh the hilarity of offering a tube of fobs to existing fob users. 
Hard to come up with a utube vid without actually purchasing a set, eh? 
As for wise advertising bucks, I am a shameless self promoter! Time is a factor but so are some other proven techniques.
CWG


----------



## chinquapin

will they shoot out of a Phantom top gun rest?


----------



## Paul Morris

CWG said:


> Oh the hilarity of offering a tube of fobs to existing fob users.
> Hard to come up with a utube vid without actually purchasing a set, eh?
> As for wise advertising bucks, I am a shameless self promoter! Time is a factor but so are some other proven techniques.
> CWG


I am always open to ideas?? As an engineer, marketing is not my forte. I am sure not trying to get folks to buy a pack of FOBs to make a video. Just trying to get the word out by asking for help from the good folks who use them.

The last TV ad's sold 3 packs of FOBs that I can account for. That equates to about $7,000/pack. The two ATA shows I went to was a bust. Goggle ads about the same, lots of hits but few sales. 

Word of mouth, forums and You Tube is working based on actual data. 

Regards,


----------



## onmedic

*Bear*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCCBQOFjLZA

Heres mine, had a little help with the editing. Thanks Paul

Bryan


----------



## sbooy42

sbooy42 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uf_Z6uJJGg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ALBIbVGiNE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgZ1TuQy7A



Sorry it wouldn't let me edit my post... & I just figured out how to embed these


----------



## caribou creek

*Show me !*

paul --As we know in this day and time people have some reserves to changes .Show me ! Just in the day allen patiented the compound bow .Every one had been shooting long bows and recurves. With words to the effect of "this is just a passing fad ". Old archers as myself have said .How can this change the way we shoot ? .Show me! All these bells, whisles ,cables and etc...we have enough trouble with string jump noises .These compounds will never make it in the archery world .Show me!Name brand bow companies bought into patient we all know today .reached out to the world of disbelief with words --Ill show you what the new world of archery will be --bold risk .Same risk Paul has made ---Paul you show them !

AS the words wrote by Ray Alt .Trusted freind and master archer .Ray wrote in Kings hunting illustrated ---quote:"Now for all you die hard long bows and recurve shooters compounds are real bows also !" Show me ! Ive shoot FOB'S and believe in them whole heartly .So much iam finishing program with paul for dealership in Alaska .Hey ! Now for all you die hard archers ! Changes are happening every day to archery field !" Show me ! .We see new ways to shoot .I got into mind set of. " Ive shot this way for years why change now ? Maybe at someplace in time we all ask ourselfs this question ?.

Paul has great idea for you tube videos .A picture has 1000 words .To see some one use fob's on film for all to see .these films are the 1000 words and more .Show me ! We will see non believers and people set to ways they shoot . Ive changed and seen others change .We dont forget the history of archery .We inhance it with changes .Old archers never die ! Our stories will live forever in the world of archery ,around camp fires .Show them !

Paul keep up your works --You have an idea that will be told around camp fires by our youth . Show the world !

P.s Missed your phone call last week --lolol


----------



## pew222

*Help needed in posting a video*

I made a video with my digital camera. I just dont have a clue how to post it on youtube. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Morris

I wish I could help!!

My bet is some FOB shooters will chime in to help


----------



## chinquapin

paul,
any work on the top gun phantom rest working with the FOB's


----------



## Paul Morris

chinquapin said:


> paul,
> any work on the top gun phantom rest working with the FOB's


I think he is out hunting. In the mean time....

I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall. Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance at the arrow guide, side loops and over the rest.

Let me know how it looks.

Regards,


----------



## RICE ETR

So here is my frozen, ugly mug in a supa crude and amateur FOB video.....it's my first time attempting one so be gentle 

I just uploaded it so it may take awhile:
http://www.youtube.com/v/hwBfK9_cvXw

I'm working on some 100yard footage now :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

*Great shooting!*

WOW!

Great stuff:yo::yo: Those Pink FOBs are catching on...

No cut 80 yard shot......Super shooting! This is one that no editing is a very good thing.

Many thanks my friend!

PS. Looks cold...I hate to rub it in but it was a sunny 64 at FOB central today


----------



## RICE ETR

64...wow...how nice! Yea it was 21 degrees when i shot that and windy as hell. I couldn't feel my face or hands and could hardly talk I was so cold. I tried to shoot with gloves but it added so much time to the video due to me being clumsy with the camera. 
As I said before, I had some footage with much tighter grouping, and some with me breaking the fobs due to them making contact but wanted to show how well they performed in the wind, so I chose to use that day's shots. 

People can say what they want about my super sexy hot pink Fob's....but those things are SO easy to see in flight...so i'm sold on that color. 

Thanks again Paul,
-Jarrod


----------



## Paul Morris

ttt


----------



## sbooy42

Paul Morris said:


> Those Pink FOBs are catching on...
> 
> :


The women loved em last night @ league...the guys not so much:wink: or maybe it was my high score


----------



## Huaco

Just got my "tester" FOBs in the mail today... Thanks Mofarmboy! I will get a video soon and see if I like them. I am sure I will from what everybody else is saying.


----------



## Jlars

*FOBin*

A little bite I did in the basement tonight.
-20 outside so I didnt want to freeze my fob off!
Second arrow hit the first and the fob came off undamaged.
If you look close you can see pop off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3XDohwFvBc


----------



## Paul Morris

Jlars said:


> A little bite I did in the basement tonight.
> -20 outside so I didnt want to freeze my fob off!
> Second arrow hit the first and the fob came off undamaged.
> If you look close you can see pop off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3XDohwFvBc


Thanks! pm sent


----------



## Huaco

Good Grief! youtube sure takes forever to upload! I have a little fob video "FOBio" uploading right now. :sleepy2::set1_fishing::ranger:


----------



## Huaco

Youtube messed up my video. I will have to reload it tomorrow... GRRR.


----------



## xring_assassin

LOL @ FOBio - I'm gunna drag out the halloween mullet and have some fun with FOBio later this year. I simply can't resist hacking that dork....FLABBY-OH is more like it


----------



## MoNofletch

I am trying to post my video


----------



## Huaco

Ok... Well my "FOBio" uploading again. Lets see if it loads correctly this time.


----------



## Huaco

OK... This stinks... I have tried 9 ways to Sunday to try to get this video to load right. I can watch the video on my computer and it is just fine. As soon as I upload it to Youtube, it chops all my clips off and superimposes the audio over one clip of the video. Oh well, at least it is the clip of the FOBS being shot!

Here is the link for the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9dAkg85YRg

Sorry Paul for the crummy quality. I will try to get another one shot with my cam-corder this W.E. I shot this on my still camera.


----------



## Skip Eberhart

*The Next Genreation FOB Shooter*

Paul here is a video of my 9 yr old almost getting a FOB-N-Hood.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uwtZnj8H4M


----------



## Paul Morris




----------



## Xiisign

RICE ETR said:


> So here is my frozen, ugly mug in a supa crude and amateur FOB video.....it's my first time attempting one so be gentle
> 
> I just uploaded it so it may take awhile:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hwBfK9_cvXw
> 
> I'm working on some 100yard footage now :darkbeer:



*This is an awesome video I'd have to say my favorite, but the one with the 9 year old Fobber was good too.*


----------



## archery ham

cagstorm video


----------



## archery ham

how to post a YOU Tube video.




Look for the STICKY at the top of the page...at the first page you see on AT.


----------



## archery ham

Skip Eberhart video


----------



## archery ham

*RICE_ETR video*


----------



## archery ham

*Jlars video*


----------



## Huaco

*Cool...*

Thanks man. I had been wondering how to do this for a while. I thought there would be a BUNCH of geek code involved... I was wrong. I posted a vid just to see if I got it correct and it worked!

Here is the link to the sticky for all others to learn too!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=452953


----------



## mmusso

if anyone would like to help me out with a spare FOB or two, i'd be happy to make some videos and reimburse you with new ones at some point. i'm having some lack of money issues at the moment due to new living arrangements. it would be much appreciated..


----------



## Paul Morris

onmedic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCCBQOFjLZA
> 
> Heres mine, had a little help with the editing. Thanks Paul
> 
> Bryan


This is kind of fun....It is easy to post!


----------



## frazier2209

I'll play


----------



## wvgreen3d

*hunting videos*

hey paul....i plan on giving you a fob vs. turkey video this spring.....i'll be sure to post as soon as i get 'r' done....only bad thing is west virginia has a late turkey season every year....most states are already in for a few weeks when ours hits so someone might beat me to the post....


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Paul Morris said:


> I am always open to ideas?? As an engineer, marketing is not my forte. I am sure not trying to get folks to buy a pack of FOBs to make a video. Just trying to get the word out by asking for help from the good folks who use them.
> 
> The last TV ad's sold 3 packs of FOBs that I can account for. That equates to about $7,000/pack. The two ATA shows I went to was a bust. Goggle ads about the same, lots of hits but few sales.
> 
> Word of mouth, forums and You Tube is working based on actual data.
> 
> Regards,


I was seriously interested when you were over on BC compaining. I sent you a pm with a ?? and got no answer. So thanks! I wont be using them. I figure if you cant answer a pm customer service will be just as bad


----------



## Paul Morris

*Bad customer service?*



Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I was seriously interested when you were over on BC compaining. I sent you a pm with a ?? and got no answer. So thanks! I wont be using them. I figure if you cant answer a pm customer service will be just as bad


Sorry about that.

I get hundreds of emails and pm a day + keeping up with the forum talk. Sometimes things slip through the cracks. If you have followed any of the post here on AT I think most folks think I do an OK job with customer service. I just checked my emails over on BC and looks like I read your email but did not respond. Often times things like phone calls, other emails, current projects, paying bills, family time, etc....come up when I am in the middle of things and sometimes I forget where I am at.

pm sent back from BC.

Regards,


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Thanks for the reply and the pm. PM returned


----------



## bigram

I think its safe to say he has some of the best customer service there is nowadays


----------



## xring_assassin

Frazier2209 - the part where the guy with the white shirt shoots and says "I suck" WITH BOWPOD ATTACHED his HILARIOUS!! HAHAHAHA That's GREAT!


----------



## Rick243

*Customer service?*



bigram said:


> I think its safe to say he has some of the best customer service there is nowadays


I'll second that. He has answered every question I have asked him within 1 days time, even some questions that had little to do with FOB's like arrow selection, tuning, etc. Like the rest of us, he is a human being. If I were to not get a prompt reply I would shoot him another PM. If that one got no response I would start worrying about him.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

I would like to appologize to Paul for jumping so fast. I should of taken the time to contact him again. I know he receives a ton of email and wouldnt be hard at all to miss some ocassionally. He has gone far and beyond to answer questions and make me happy and I can now say customer service is far beyond what you get from most companies.


----------



## Paul Morris

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I would like to appologize to Paul for jumping so fast. I should of taken the time to contact him again. I know he receives a ton of email and wouldnt be hard at all to miss some ocassionally. He has gone far and beyond to answer questions and make me happy and I can now say customer service is far beyond what you get from most companies.


Thanks!

Sometimes I need to get kicked twice :embara

Off to watch the game...


----------



## M-1

*Here's a vid*

I call it Smashing FOB at 60.


----------



## Skip Eberhart

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Huaco

M-1 said:


> I call it Smashing FOB at 60.


I call that FOBulous! That is incredible!


----------



## shooterdom

*heres 1*





.....just shows how damn good these little rings arnt affected by the wind or arrow/broudhead defect:wink:


----------



## M-1

cagstorm said:


> I call that FOBulous! That is incredible!


Thanks cagstorm! I should probably change the video name as the FOBs were not really smashed. They were not even damaged, just popped right back on ready to shoot again. 

Some great vids being put together. This is fun........


----------



## archery ham

*Lefties seems to be more accurate than righties. :wink:*


----------



## VanRijn

fobs with lighted nocks are awesome


----------



## Paul Morris

Great videos everyone! Many thanks

Keep them coming. 

Regards,


----------



## frazier2209

*More?*

FOBs & fat shafts


----------



## MoNofletch

2 more of mine....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuMg56sbDVM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WynfKK7kvss


----------



## frazier2209

I promise this is the last one.

FOBs vs. Blazers


----------



## Huaco

Here ya go MoNoFletch


----------



## Paul Morris

Great stuff guys!

Many thanks and keep up the great work. Now that I have improved my computer skills, here are Monofletch's video in open format


----------



## Paul Morris

And here is the world famous 100 yards shot by Todd! followed up with broadheads at 60 yards.


----------



## Paul Morris

cagstorm said:


> Here ya go MoNoFletch
> 
> dang....Bet me to it!
> 
> Many thanks my friend!


----------



## Huaco

Paul Morris said:


> cagstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go MoNoFletch
> 
> dang....Bet me to it!
> 
> Many thanks my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul... Your a busy man! Go get some Shut Eye! I am trying to work off a few double Johnny Walker Reds! Sure tasted good...
Click to expand...


----------



## MoNofletch

How do you get the video's to post like that?


----------



## Huaco

MoNofletch said:


> How do you get the video's to post like that?


Go to post 74 in this thread. It is on page 2. I posted a link to the AT tutorial on posting videos.

Good luck!


----------



## MoNofletch

So........


Look at the Youtube code. Everything AFTER the = copy it. Then paste between seems simple enough!!

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Morris

MoNofletch said:


> So........
> 
> 
> Look at the Youtube code. Everything AFTER the = copy it. Then paste between seems simple enough!!
> 
> Thanks!


I thought is would hard as well!

You can also preview the post to make sure it works.


----------



## frazier2209

One more!
FOBs with broadheads at 60


----------



## xring_assassin

I have GOT to ask - frazier WHY are you leaving that bowpod attached? I seriously damaged a set of target limbs with one of those left on BY ACCIDENT (granted that was before parralel limbs) - but still - that's GOT to be tearing up your finish. Makes me cringe....


----------



## frazier2209

xring_assassin said:


> I have GOT to ask - frazier WHY are you leaving that bowpod attached? I seriously damaged a set of target limbs with one of those left on BY ACCIDENT (granted that was before parralel limbs) - but still - that's GOT to be tearing up your finish. Makes me cringe....


What is it hurting?? It has the felt under it. But being that close to the limb bolt, that part of the limb hardly moves.

You telling me you gonna take it on and off at each station??


----------



## xring_assassin

Due to adverse affect on balance etc, PLUS possible damage to limbs - you'd be the first person I've ever seen who DIDN'T take off a bowpod at every station, seriously - how much time does it take to remove it?

Thread hijack - we're gonna get in trouble - but someone - chime in if I'm out to lunch here


----------



## frazier2209

You target guys crack me up....

I'll just keep shooting my FOBs + my bowstand = 12s and we can all be happy.


----------



## xring_assassin

frazier2209 said:


> You target guys crack me up....
> 
> I'll just keep shooting my FOBs + my bowstand = 12s and we can all be happy.


HAHAHA- (inappropriate comment about poor ettiquette and bad attitude relating to youth insterted here). Come on up to Canada and we'll see who gets the bigger deer eh?


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video!

Shows you what I know about target shooting.....At first I thought the stand was a new stabilizer....

"If it's not broke, don't fix it" (except of coarse for the fletching)

Thanks again!


----------



## M-1

Got my FOB's today. Thanks Paul!!!! bump


----------



## Paul Morris

M-1 said:


> Got my FOB's today. Thanks Paul!!!! bump


Glad they showed up! Let us know how you like the pink ones! Maybe we need to change the name to pepto's. Pink is what I will be hunting with this year.


----------



## Huaco

Well, today was the first day I had to do some shooting since Paul sent me my FOBs. (thanks)
REPORT: I "fletched" up 8 GT 5575's. I just bought a doz clean shafts and got the black knocks to go with them. I shot all 8 on my first round at a four dot target and popped off 2 knocks. That was at about 25 yards.

Yeah, I know... not far but for me to be slapping arrows while I am not even warmed up is GOOD for me!

I am truly impressed with your product Paul. I will be giving these a break in period to see that I can use them in the long term.

I think i have done what I never thought I could do... change to something besides Blazers!


----------



## Paul Morris

cagstorm said:


> Well, today was the first day I had to do some shooting since Paul sent me my FOBs. (thanks)
> REPORT: I "fletched" up 8 GT 5575's. I just bought a doz clean shafts and got the black knocks to go with them. I shot all 8 on my first round at a four dot target and popped off 2 knocks. That was at about 25 yards.
> 
> Yeah, I know... not far but for me to be slapping arrows while I am not even warmed up is GOOD for me!
> 
> I am truly impressed with your product Paul. I will be giving these a break in period to see that I can use them in the long term.
> 
> I think i have done what I never thought I could do... change to something besides Blazers!


Ha! Great to hear the FOBs are working. Keep us posted.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

Lots of FOBs to give away!

Need more You Tube videos!:wink:


----------



## Bullshooter

*FOB's*

What I have seen so far is looking good. I might just have to strip my blazers off and give the FOB's a try. Can I get them at Cabelas or BassPro?? I am shooting a Carbon xepress Maxium Hunter arrow. Is there a size I need to know about??


----------



## Paul Morris

Bullshooter said:


> What I have seen so far is looking good. I might just have to strip my blazers off and give the FOB's a try. Can I get them at Cabelas or BassPro?? I am shooting a Carbon xepress Maxium Hunter arrow. Is there a size I need to know about??


Thank you for your interest in the FOB!

The Standard FOB will work great with your Cx arrows. If you use the bull dog nock collars they will need to be removed.

Not much chance of seeing the FOBs in Cabela's or Bass Pro. FOBs are not an "off the shelf" product (yet). The FOBs requires customer service to insure proper use. Josh or I do the best we can to assure each and every customer has the proper set up and are always available for assistance if needed after purchase. You will also find many folks here on AT will help as well if needed. Nothing very complicated, just need a drop rest properly set up.

May I ask about your set up?

Bow and draw length?
Do you use a string loop?
Specific rest?
Broadheads? 

Regards,


----------



## Bullshooter

*Fob*

Paul. Thanks for the info. I am shooting a 07 Bowtech Alli, 70lbs and a 29". I have a TT rest and no loop. Will I need to put a loop on so there is no pinch?

I shoot 3 broad heads. Rocket Sidewinders for turkey. Bunker busters and SlickTricks for deer and elk.

Thanks

Harmon


----------



## Paul Morris

Bullshooter said:


> Paul. Thanks for the info. I am shooting a 07 Bowtech Alli, 70lbs and a 29". I have a TT rest and no loop. Will I need to put a loop on so there is no pinch?
> 
> I shoot 3 broad heads. Rocket Sidewinders for turkey. Bunker busters and SlickTricks for deer and elk.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harmon



Hey Harmon,

I do think you will need to go with a loop. The rest of your set up looks great for FOBs.

Here is my standard blurb for the TT rest and FOBs.

The TT test can be tricky to set up with the FOBs. (but it will work great!) Just make sure that the rest is coming up to the full up position at the last part of the draw to ensure a quick drop and the cord should be tied about level with the bottom of the handle/grip (when not drawn back). The goal is to have the least amount of tension on the cord at full draw but having the rest 100% all the way up. Also, I like to rotate the rest bar (the bar that mounts the rest to the riser) slightly down so the rest workings are as level with the riser shelf as possible and the forks should lay as flat as possible. This will also maximize clearance. If you use the rubber arrow guide/holder with the rest, please double check clearance and you may need to trim down. Those arrow guides/holder give us the most troubles.

Always here to help if needed.


----------



## Paul Morris

More You Tube video's needed!

This is kind of fun....

http://www.chinahunts.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardID=62&ID=53305&page=1

Todd, you made it around the world!

I do not know what they are saying but I bet they think the FOBs are a gimmick:wink: Always starts out that way.

Regards,


----------



## xring_assassin

I think I'm gonna sign my kid up for some japanese (or chinese or korean whatever that is) to find out what they said there 

I'm too lazy to learn myself.


----------



## trkeyterminator

Did you say your giving away demo fobs? Ive been wanting to try them but dont want to go to the hassle of buying a dozen and not like them for some reason. Could I just buy a set from you?


----------



## Paul Morris

trkeyterminator said:


> Did you say your giving away demo fobs? Ive been wanting to try them but dont want to go to the hassle of buying a dozen and not like them for some reason. Could I just buy a set from you?


If you buy them and do not like them, they sell like hot cakes in the classified section for $20 bucks. So you will be out about 4 or 5 bucks to give them a test spin.

With all the positive stuff said about these things if $5 bucks is not worth the chance of shooting laser beams.....I do not know what is....

I most likely will have another give away in a few months. You could always take your chances on free stuff then.

Regards,

Dang.....I sure would like to know what the ChinaHunt folks are saying:wink:


----------



## trkeyterminator

pm sent


----------



## Paul Morris

Ha! I got a bite!

:wink:


----------



## trkeyterminator

another pm sent


----------



## Huaco

Hey Paul... I just almost got a FOBinhood the other day. I was shooting with a buddy I am trying to convert to FOBS. He still shoots 4" inchers!!!

Anyway. ON THE WARM UP ROUND, I ran out of spots on his target and had to start "sharing spots".  I was putting them in pretty good and I slapped 2 shafts together. I saw the FOBs fly off. Well, to my dismay, I had sent an arrow right through one of the wings of the FOB. The second FOB ended up catching the knock on the first arrow and it shattered too. I think he was fairly impressed with it. He is just SO STINKIN SLOW TO CHANGE. He just bought a Drenaline and a Vital gear rest to go with it. He may be done with all the changes he is going to make for at least another 5 years! LOL. 

Anyway, I am not disapointed in losing 2 FOBs, I just thought to myself, "Well you would have been refletching a couple arrows tonight if you were using Blazers" 

I love my FOBs!

Thanks Paul for such a great product!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

FOB'S Breaking on Impact with McKenzie target!! My son has broken 3 of these this way!! Shot the target, and on impact they are breaking right at the nock. What's the deal?? Bad Batch?? These thing's are to expensive to keep breaking them!!! ROn


----------



## bigram

Is he shooting more then 1 FOB at a time?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

*Fob'd*



bigram said:


> Is he shooting more then 1 FOB at a time?


If you are asking if he is shooting more than 1 arrow at a time into the same target, the answer is no... The one pictured, was about his 5th shot . He was shooting 1 arrow per target. I have already went through the "robinhood's" are cool but expensive talk with him. So long story short NO..


----------



## bigram

Dang, your guess is as good as mine then, must be a bad batch. 

Bump for ideas.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

*??*



bigram said:


> Dang, your guess is as good as mine then, must be a bad batch.
> 
> Bump for ideas.


All I know is that when the arrow is hitting the target, the Fob is breaking at the nock and then the fob slides down the arrow.


----------



## sraney

*broken fob*



SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> All I know is that when the arrow is hitting the target, the Fob is breaking at the nock and then the fob slides down the arrow.


What is the tempature? I have had some break as well but the temp has been below 25 degrees. I still love them but outside shooting in the winter is risky.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

*Temp*



sraney said:


> What is the tempature? I have had some break as well but the temp has been below 25 degrees. I still love them but outside shooting in the winter is risky.


Temp is 37 here


----------



## bigram

sraney said:


> What is the tempature? I have had some break as well but the temp has been below 25 degrees. I still love them but outside shooting in the winter is risky.


I highly doubt this is the problem...i live in northern BC Canada, i've shot the FOBs outside in -35 plus windchill weather, and i have never had one break.


----------



## sraney

*broken fob*



SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Temp is 37 here


The only thing I can think is either a bad batch or they are affected by tempture more than I thought. The picture looks just like mine did. Plastic broken from cold. I have had the same tube of fobs since aug of last year so I know my failures are not from a bad batch.


----------



## sraney

bigram said:


> I highly doubt this is the problem...i live in northern BC Canada, i've shot the FOBs outside in -35 plus windchill weather, and i have never had one break.


I highly doubt you have shot fobs in -35 wheather and NOT noticed they become brittle.


----------



## Paul Morris

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> FOB'S Breaking on Impact with McKenzie target!! My son has broken 3 of these this way!! Shot the target, and on impact they are breaking right at the nock. What's the deal?? Bad Batch?? These thing's are to expensive to keep breaking them!!! ROn



Must be from a bad batch.

Please pm me your shipping address and what color size you would like.

From time to time the plasitic changes, the time in the mold, lots of factors.

Glad to replace them ASAP.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

I just pulled some FOBs out of my freezer. They have been in there for about two weeks and are at about -20 F.

I put the slip hammer test on them. I dropped a 2 1/2 pound weight from 3 feet right on the center hub using a steel blunt to replicate the end of the arrow with a washer in front of the blunt that stops the slip hammer (what a wallop!). No breakage. Just tearing up the ring wing. I of coarse also shot some at a hard target about 5 yards also no breakage.

Bad batch for sure! Please let me replace them.


----------



## Greenarrow1

I have had a couple of fobs break at the nock and slide down the shaft. But it was when the temp was below freezing. I live in Maine. I Shot to day and did not break any but the temp was around 38-42 degrees.


----------



## Paul Morris

SIO_LIL_GUY

Replacement FOBs on the way!


----------



## xring_assassin

sraney said:


> I highly doubt you have shot fobs in -35 wheather and NOT noticed they become brittle.


I'd second bigram's claim there. I've shot them to to minus 32 celcius and NOT broken them, had one pop off as the arrow passed through a doe - but it didn't break....mind you the direction of the force to pop off a FOB is opposite to having one slam into a target and slide ahead on the shaft. I can't honestly say I target shot much outside at minus 35.....I'm a sissy....I hunt in minus 35 because I own a heater body suit, but I sure heck will NOT go out and target shoot in that cold.

The only time I've ever had a FOB slam down the shaft was when I suspected it had been previously whacked with another FOB and weakened. I've seen this EXACT thing happen myself, on my own arrows, but the FOB's were *ahem* *cough* well used *ahem* *cough*.

I see Paul cruising the forums here suddenly - I'm sure he'll catch this one and chime in.

That crack pattern in the picture is rather unusual compared to the way I ususally see things crack at a stress point in non-destructive testing - PLUS I see Paul is sending some replacements WOOHOO!! Guess even injection molding can have a bad hair day


----------



## Dewboy

*Fob Breakage*

Are the fobs beveled on one inde to help with starting them onto the arrow shaft? I've noticed in some of the videos the guys seem to be looking at them and flipping the over before installing them as it they were beveled. If this is the case, if you were to install the FOB with the bevel side facing the nock, it would have a tendency to drive the nock into the FOB on impact with a target. Looking at the photo of the broken FOB and nock above, Note the piece of FOB on the nock half way up the nock. Since the nock is Tapered, The FOB WILL break if the ncok is driven into it. This is how a Wood splitter works! 
If it is not beveled on one side, My next guess would be that you have some super tight fitting nocks. Is this a nock that slides over the shaft or one that fits inside the shaft? Some of Easton's nocks are rediculously tight. If this is the internal type nock, I think you might be able to eliminate this problem by sanding the nock slightly where it presses into the shaft to make it pop off much easier. As far as testing goes, There is a big difference between droping a weight onto the entire fob(weight distributed over larger area) and having all the pressure exerted only in the center ring of the fob as a tight nock would. Also, the weight being dropped on the FOB does not put any (outward) lateral pressure on the ring of the fob. It's kinda like a 1x4 board. one way it is flimsy as a noodle and the other is it strong(kinda like an I-Beam). I've never tried a FOB and even held one for that matter, but I have a good idea how things break. lol 
All that being said, I don't think it has anything to do with a bad batch. No matter how strong these are, if the nock does not pop off or is driven into the Fob, something is going to give! Good luck, Anthony


----------



## Dewboy

*Broken FOBS*

Are the fobs beveled on one inde to help with starting them onto the arrow shaft? I've noticed in some of the videos the guys seem to be looking at them and flipping the over before installing them as it they were beveled. If this is the case, if you were to install the FOB with the bevel side facing the nock, it would have a tendency to drive the nock into the FOB on impact with a target. Looking at the photo of the broken FOB and nock above, Note the piece of FOB on the nock half way up the nock. Since the nock is Tapered, The FOB WILL break if the ncok is driven into it. This is how a Wood splitter works! 
If it is not beveled on one side, My next guess would be that you have some super tight fitting nocks. Is this a nock that slides over the shaft or one that fits inside the shaft? Some of Easton's nocks are rediculously tight. If this is the internal type nock, I think you might be able to eliminate this problem by sanding the nock slightly where it presses into the shaft to make it pop off much easier. As far as testing goes, There is a big difference between droping a weight onto the entire fob(weight distributed over larger area) and having all the pressure exerted only in the center ring of the fob as a tight nock would. Also, the weight being dropped on the FOB does not put any (outward) lateral pressure on the ring of the fob. It's kinda like a 1x4 board. one way it is flimsy as a noodle and the other is it strong(kinda like an I-Beam). I've never tried a FOB and even held one for that matter, but I have a good idea how things break. lol 
All that being said, I don't think it has anything to do with a bad batch. No matter how strong these are, if the nock does not pop off or is driven into the Fob, something is going to give! Good luck, Anthony


----------



## Dewboy

*question about FOBs and ACC's*

Paul, Can you tell me why FOBS won't work on ACC's? I shoot ACC-3-49's and wanted to shoot FOBs, but noticed ACC's are not listed as one of the compatible shafts. will it not work because of the size of the shaft or because the knock diameter is smaller than the shaft? I am a machinist and could easily make something to hold the FOB on the ACC as long as it fit the shaft. Anthony


----------



## caribou creek

Paul Morris said:


> I just pulled some FOBs out of my freezer. They have been in there for about two weeks and are at about -20 F.
> 
> I put the slip hammer test on them. I dropped a 2 1/2 pound weight from 3 feet right on the center hub using a steel blunt to replicate the end of the arrow with a washer in front of the blunt that stops the slip hammer (what a wallop!). No breakage. Just tearing up the ring wing. I of coarse also shot some at a hard target about 5 yards also no breakage.
> 
> Bad batch for sure! Please let me replace them.
> 
> View attachment 359445


Hey paul ! I lost one of my fob's in yard .My bad ! My small pomerainan found it .They make Great chew toys for dogs --I want to share pictures with you --if you can wait for dog to make another trip to his favorite spot to do his business ! Dont send replacements !

P.S Hot pink Fob's and dog do do--- isnt a pretty picture !


----------



## xring_assassin

caribou creek said:


> Hey paul ! I lost one of my fob's in yard .My bad ! My small pomerainan found it .They make Great chew toys for dogs --I want to share pictures with you --if you can wait for dog to make another trip to his favorite spot to do his business ! Dont send replacements !
> 
> P.S Hot pink Fob's and dog do do--- isnt a pretty picture !


HAHAHA - I like this guy - he's FUNNY. Feed your dog some styrofoam - the turds float!!


----------



## trkeyterminator

xring_assassin said:


> HAHAHA - I like this guy - he's FUNNY. Feed your dog some styrofoam - the turds float!!


Im pretty sure that if you feed a dog styrofoam not only will the turds float the dog will be floating!:dog::dead::violin::aniangel: LOL haaha


----------



## trkeyterminator

xring_assassin said:


> HAHAHA - I like this guy - he's FUNNY. Feed your dog some styrofoam - the turds float!!


Im pretty sure that if you feed a dog styrofoam not only will the turds float the dog will be floating!:dog::dead::violin::aniangel: LOL haaha


----------



## xring_assassin

LOL I LOVE those emoticons man!

My black lab ate the tray my sandwich came on a few years back when I was more interested in calling honkers - it was day #2 after she'd munched my sandwich tray I saw her poop on the creek edge we were goose hunting by and I laughed so ridiculously hard I had to have myself a seat - first high floating yellow turd I'd ever seen! She seemed fine - she was a real nice dog, not much for smarts to begin with, but a darn good bird dog. What got her in the end was TULIPS. If a dog eats those - they end up pushing up daisies....not sure if it was the toxic tulips or my wife that got her though.


----------



## trkeyterminator

As long as we are on the subject of dog defication, my uncles dog died from ingesting something. Not fobs, or styrofoam, or even tulips. It was a golf ball. We took her to the vet after she was hunched up for half an hour. He said it was too late and he had to put her down... Funny but at the same time sad...


----------



## xring_assassin

LOL - this is the FUNNIEST thread hijack EVER talking about dog poop!!! LOL

I seel cell phones for part of my living - dogs eating cell phones is VERY popular reason to buy a new phone in the area. Apparently if oyu leave your phone on vibrate, on a table at dog level, if it goes GRRRRRRRRR!! and moves...dogs eat it!! Who'd have thunk it eh? LOL I have heard of one dig actually dying over cell phone ingestion....like you say - sad but really rather funny at the same time.


----------



## NJ-XT

Sorry there is no sound, I had to use my digital camera , our video camera is broke.

I will break it down for you. 

I shot 3 arrows, 1 fletched with 2" blazer vanes, and 2 with standard FOB's at 50 yards with a crosswind of 15 mph and gusts of 20-25 mph. You be ther judge....


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video sound or not!

Many thanks! FOBs on the way....

Keep the videos coming! The contest goes all year long.

Regards,


----------



## NJ-XT

I'm Gonna get some help and get you a better Video Paul. Sorry about no sound, my video camera is broken so I had to use my Nikon Coolpix Digital Camera, unfortunatly it doesnt record sound. I am going to try an get my best bud to film me with his and see what I can come up with.


----------



## panther2307

i'm seriosly considering using fobs but i've only seen one video of them grouping tight together.do they have the ability to group super tight groups?also it looks like they shoot lower than arrows with regular fletching or am i just seeing things.one more question do they gain or lose speed or stay about the same as regular fletched arrows.thanks for any help.


----------



## panther2307

*oops.*

sorry i posted this question at wrong place


----------



## Paul Morris

panther2307 said:


> i'm seriosly considering using fobs but i've only seen one video of them grouping tight together.do they have the ability to group super tight groups?also it looks like they shoot lower than arrows with regular fletching or am i just seeing things.one more question do they gain or lose speed or stay about the same as regular fletched arrows.thanks for any help.





panther2307 said:


> sorry i posted this question at wrong place



No problem,

Most folks avoid shooting groups with FOBs to avoid breaking them. You should see tighter grouping with FOBs. You can tell this by shooting different spots also.

Although shooting groups is not recommended, the flip side is that you can now go roving/stump shooting without any fear of tearing up a fletch. One of the most fun we have here is roving with a group out in the desert and shoot punky logs, dead cactus etc… All unknown yardage and we get hundreds of pass through shoots and the FOB will last forever. A fletch would get torn to pieces the first shot. If we were using fletching, there would be no way we would have this much fun practicing because of fletch damage. 

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.

Speed........

Most will find the FOBs are faster and some will find you loose a tad past 40-50 yards. All depends on what you are shooting.

As a general rule, the bigger the broadhead, higher the pull bow and worse the weather (wind), the flatter a FOB will shoot.

I shoot 72 lbs, 140 grain Zwickey heads with an arrow weight of about 450 grains. My pin gap was way closer than vanes.

If you shoot 40-55 lbs, 100 or less grain heads and arrows in the 280-300 grain range with* mini*-blazers, the FOB will not shoot as flat past 40 or so yards.

This is because the heavier arrows and larger broadheads cause vanes to flutter more trying to spin up the broadhead and takes longer to stabilize the arrow. Also a heavier arrow has more ability to retain KE. The FOB does not deform in flight and will stabilize the arrow much quicker. The sooner you can get the arrow flying straight, the more KE it will retain. A very light arrow with a very small broadhead does not take much to stabilize. The drag of a *mini-*vane I would guess is less that a FOB assuming it has the enough to stabilize whatever you are shooting.

Compared to 3 and 4” vanes the FOB should shoot flatter, 2” blazers out the same or flatter as you increase head size and weight. In a cross wind the FOBs will have MUCH less tail walk presenting less surface area = less drag = more KE (speed) downrange.


----------



## Paul Morris

*Need more You Tube videos*

ttt :wink:

Just a reminder.....Free FOBs for You Tube videos

imp:imp:


----------



## Irishrobin

Im goin to get fobs .... love the vids


----------



## Irishrobin

will this help me in 3d and what fobs for a gold tip 3555 and 5575 
thanks


----------



## Paul Morris

I would still keep a few fletched arrows for 3-D on the close shots where the grouping will be very tight. For the longer shots and especially in windy days, FOB away and much less chance of someone breaking the FOBs and you will have a big advantage.

The Standard FOB is the one for your GT arrows.

Any questions I am here to help!

Regards,


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Ok guys here is My FOB video 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+Fob's+work+on+hide&search_type=


----------



## Irishrobin

Paul Morris said:


> I would still keep a few fletched arrows for 3-D on the close shots where the grouping will be very tight. For the longer shots and especially in windy days, FOB away and much less chance of someone breaking the FOBs and you will have a big advantage.
> 
> The Standard FOB is the one for your GT arrows.
> 
> Any questions I am here to help!
> 
> Regards,


what yards would the fobs work best. min to max
thanks


----------



## Irishrobin

would i have any clearance issues with a ripcord rest , i wont be able to stop them will i ??


----------



## Irishrobin

mafriend03 said:


> FOB video, attempt #2


love the video 

great work man !!!!


----------



## bigram

The rip-cord rest is awsome for the FOBs...only modification you might have to make is you may have to cut down the rubber arrow holder...if you have one. 

As the shots get further out there, the FOBs will perform better...but they work awsome from close to far.


----------



## Irishrobin

will they post abroad . to ireland


----------



## tylerolsen12

Irishrobin said:


> will they post abroad . to ireland


i am pretty sure they will just pm paul and ask him


----------



## Irishrobin

bigram said:


> The rip-cord rest is awsome for the FOBs...only modification you might have to make is you may have to cut down the rubber arrow holder...if you have one.
> 
> As the shots get further out there, the FOBs will perform better...but they work awsome from close to far.


are u sure


----------



## xring_assassin

Irishrobin said:


> are u sure


He's sure. So am I.


----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> will they post abroad . to ireland


Yep! And no additional shipping charge! I am Irish!

Looks like you are using GT arrows and a Ripcord rest? Should be good to go with the standard FOBs.

Do you use a string loop?
Draw Length?

Regards,


----------



## Huaco

Hey Paul...

I just bought my wife an '05 Martin Tigress. I am outfitting it with a trophy taker rest, and the Cabellas brand sight. The sight is pretty small. 

Here is the bow










Here is the rest










Here is the Sight










I was just wanting to see what your input on this would be. Any setup hints?

I would love to get her shooting FOBs too!

Any recomendations on a release for her to use? She has small wrists.


----------



## beararcher72

true fire makes a child or womans release it works great.


----------



## Paul Morris

beararcher72 said:


> true fire makes a child or womans release it works great.



Sounds good to me.....I am not much of an expert on releases.

Great looking set up! I bet she can not wait!

Here is a write up I did with the TT rest:

http://fob-nation.com/SMF/index.php?topic=124.0

If you have ANY questions or problems, I am here to help!

Keep us posted,

Regards,


----------



## the switchback

What's a guy have to do to get some free FOB's? I'll be filming an archery turkey hunt next month in SD. I would love to use the FOB's and get some footage for Youtube. Let me know if this sounds like something you would be intrested in.


----------



## xring_assassin

the switchback said:


> What's a guy have to do to get some free FOB's? I'll be filming an archery turkey hunt next month in SD. I would love to use the FOB's and get some footage for Youtube. Let me know if this sounds like something you would be intrested in.


I think you've misunderstood a bit - you buy some FOB's - assumedly you love 'em lots and, in your travels you shoot some video, upload it to youtube THEN Paul gets hold of you and gives you (now an existing customer) some free FOB's. Free FOB's assuming video is coming is kind of like putting the wagon before the horse.:tongue:

I'm in retail - all that sample packs seem to do is devalue a product. People get the impression of "hey if they're giving it away it can't be worth much even to them". I am VERY glad Paul doesn't give FOBs away to just anybody - they get given to people who are out proving the value of them in real life - all of them are people who have purchased FOBs already also. FOBs are a GREAT product - once you try them you're a fellow fob-aholic pretty much instantly. Good luck on the turkey hunt!


----------



## Irishrobin

Paul Morris said:


> Yep! And no additional shipping charge! I am Irish!
> 
> Looks like you are using GT arrows and a Ripcord rest? Should be good to go with the standard FOBs.
> 
> Do you use a string loop?
> Draw Length?
> 
> Regards,


i do use a dloop 
30inch draw lenght


----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> i do use a dloop
> 30inch draw lenght


"me thinks" you should be good to go with Standard FOBs. Lots of folks to help here if needed.

You do have a long draw...

You will want to check for string pinch at full draw with the FOB (the string making contact with FOB). With your draw and use of a string loop, it should not be a problem, just a good thing to check. If you do see any pinch, all you have to do is spread out your string loop a bit until the pinch is gone. Then take a bit of serving to make up the difference so your nock still fits the way you like.

Hope you give them a try.

Regards,


----------



## chaseingmuleys

here is my video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPGQ3NM9dZ8


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks for the video!

Here it is in open format.


----------



## celticgladiator

the switchback said:


> What's a guy have to do to get some free FOB's? I'll be filming an archery turkey hunt next month in SD. I would love to use the FOB's and get some footage for Youtube. Let me know if this sounds like something you would be intrested in.


can't blame a guy for trying, or can you? :darkbeer:


----------



## the switchback

I appologize. I didn't mean to seem rude or to lower the value of the FOB. I'm sure I will love them. Thanks for not being to hard on a guy.


----------



## xring_assassin

the switchback said:


> I appologize. I didn't mean to seem rude or to lower the value of the FOB. I'm sure I will love them. Thanks for not being to hard on a guy.



Perhaps I came across too harsh - didn't mean to be rude myself either 

Plain text is such a hard thing to read mood from.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Finally...*

Got high speed Internet and can post a video or two. Paul, you can't yell at me now for not getting my squirrel video posted. Hope everyone enjoys!
Dave


----------



## Paul Morris

Great job Dave! That looks like it was fun.


----------



## mafriend03

Turkey season is only a few weeks away! Great filming opportunity to earn some FOBs!


----------



## Irishrobin

sent a pm to u paul for some ordering info


----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> sent a pm to u paul for some ordering info



Backed up a bit on pm's, emails and family. I WILL get back with you in a day or so.

Thanks!


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*1st vid*

i guess i found out my bow doesn't shoot 100 yards my new bow tech will but i will have to deal with 80 any way here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71wH30SMgxk


----------



## rogbo

Here's a little something for you recurve or finger release guys:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n6u8VlLQC8


----------



## Paul Morris

Hey Rogbo,

Great video! Who would have "thunk"

Here it is on screen (I have learned some computer skills:wink


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*sorry*

dont mind the video url above from me ill post the new one in a little bit.


----------



## Irishrobin

what fobs do i order for gt 5575 and can i choose international postage

what do i do ??


----------



## Irishrobin

are they hard or easy to tune. how do u tune them


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*video*

here is a new better quality video 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3p4slHuR_8I


----------



## eshorebwhntr

*More testing?*

Has anyone done any testing with these things through a Hooter Shooter? I'd like to see some test results of a hunting setup, ranges from say 10-50 yds...same bow...same arrows...same rest....through a Hooter Shooter. I'm not a disbeliever, just wondering if anyone else has done this.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Morris

eshorebwhntr said:


> Has anyone done any testing with these things through a Hooter Shooter? I'd like to see some test results of a hunting setup, ranges from say 10-50 yds...same bow...same arrows...same rest....through a Hooter Shooter. I'm not a disbeliever, just wondering if anyone else has done this.
> 
> Thanks



I do! But I have no data other than George (the guy with the Hooter Shooter) in Colorado says the FOBs are working just like an engineered airfoil should. Withing 1/2 of a arrow diameter at 30 yards.

I just sent George some more FOBs and asks if he could compile data and send it to me. I also asked if he could do some cross wind testing broadhead testing etc.....

As soon as I can get some hooter data you know I will post away:wink:


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*2nd vid*

this one turned out pretty well, im impressed with my equipment and how the quality turned out

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oHwhVg4Ncd8 :wink: hope you like it


----------



## xring_assassin

jacobmccabe92 said:


> this one turned out pretty well, im impressed with my equipment and how the quality turned out
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oHwhVg4Ncd8 :wink: hope you like it


Now that's a different angle!! I love it!! If you don't mind - may I ask what software you are using to edit your video?


----------



## bigram

Yes, a very nice movie

And like X-ring said, if you dont mind me asking, what program are you using?


----------



## BowTech Dave

jacobmccabe92 said:


> this one turned out pretty well, im impressed with my equipment and how the quality turned out
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oHwhVg4Ncd8 :wink: hope you like it



Definately love the different views. What the others said! What program?


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*thanks*

thank you all this is only my third video ever producing and i really appreciate you guys commenting like that it really makes me want to make more videos but to answer your guys question im using cyberlink power director
again thanks:wink:


----------



## sraney

*starrflight apparel*

Paul

Can you send me a digtal image of The starrfliht logo. During my upcoming hunt in Alaska I will be doing Exstensive videoing . I want to have a hat and a shirt made.

Thanks


----------



## Paul Morris

jacobmccabe92,

Great video!

Very creative trick shooting. That is what I am after.

Many thanks, pm sent for FREE FOBs:wink:


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*awesome video*

Awesome Video by far the best on here in my opinion I especially like the water bottle shot really gives a clear example of what these puppies do.


----------



## MorganMurphy

Hey Paul.... I own TripleActionOutdoors.com I'll try a video out for ya... If you could send me three FOBS I'll heck I'll put it on the site. Our site that is. 

I was gonna say.... You should put your better videos on huntingfootage.com, bowtube.com, camotv.com this way more hunters will see your products at work. We surveyed that most hunters come from huntingfootage.com... Youtube has a very limited number of hunters viewing it.

Morgan


----------



## xring_assassin

jacobmccabe92 said:


> thank you all this is only my third video ever producing and i really appreciate you guys commenting like that it really makes me want to make more videos but to answer your guys question im using cyberlink power director
> again thanks:wink:


I had NO idea cyberlink had editing software  PowerDVD has long been my favorite computer dvd software. I'm gonna track that program down ASAP.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ace7038

That is definitely the best one I've seen yet. I love the water bottle shot it really shows the pass through in a cool way!


----------



## Irishrobin

Fobs Ordered


----------



## tylerolsen12

Irishrobin said:


> Fobs Ordered


good choice welcome to the fob nation


----------



## Paul Morris

sraney said:


> Paul
> 
> Can you send me a digtal image of The starrfliht logo. During my upcoming hunt in Alaska I will be doing Exstensive videoing . I want to have a hat and a shirt made.
> Thanks


Your best best is to go to the website and mouse over what you want to copy and right "click copy". I just tried this and you can copy all of the logo's and images found on the top of the home page. Let me know if this is not what you are looking for and I will see what I can do. I can not wait to see the video you make in Alaska!! Many thank for the help.



MorganMurphy said:


> Hey Paul.... I own TripleActionOutdoors.com I'll try a video out for ya... If you could send me three FOBS I'll heck I'll put it on the site. Our site that is.
> 
> I was gonna say.... You should put your better videos on huntingfootage.com, bowtube.com, camotv.com this way more hunters will see your products at work. We surveyed that most hunters come from huntingfootage.com... Youtube has a very limited number of hunters viewing it.
> 
> Morgan


Good idea! Free stuff is no longer being sent but in your case I can make an exception:wink: pm sent




Irishrobin said:


> Fobs Ordered


Keep us posted! If you have ANY problems or questions post away. You will get lots of help.

Those blood red FOBs should look very nice in the green belt of Ireland!

Regards,



KEEP THE VIDEO'S COMING!:wink:


----------



## t-maxx

Great product Paul, For me, the ability to stabilize broadheads is the most impressive feature. I tested 3 different heads with excellent results. 


OK, Here's my video.. Yes, we still have this wonderful white stuff on the ground.


----------



## Paul Morris

t-maxx said:


> Great product Paul, For me, the ability to stabilize broadheads is the most impressive feature. I tested 3 different heads with excellent results.



Great video! Yikes that looks cold! I feel guilty being in AZ

pm set for free FOBs:wink:


----------



## Big Tom 56

*Don't knock em' until you try em' !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Love the FOB"s. My son and I took 5 deer and a pig this year w/them. They work great, especially on longer distances and windy days. It is so cool to watch them fly into the air upon pass thru. Several guy's @ archery shop are getting interested, say they look funny but they work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Paul Morris

Big Tom 56 said:


> Love the FOB"s. My son and I took 5 deer and a pig this year w/them. They work great, especially on longer distances and windy days. It is so cool to watch them fly into the air upon pass thru. Several guy's @ archery shop are getting interested, say they look funny but they work. Keep up the good work.


Thanks!

I hear things are going very well on the 3-D shoot as well?


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*3-d shoot*

ya they are i got a 280 out of 300 at a shoot out around were i live it was a blast every one was shooting threw my fobs none broke tho it was a good day:wink:


----------



## PSE CRAZY

jacobmccabe92 said:


> ya they are i got a 280 out of 300 at a shoot out around were i live it was a blast every one was shooting threw my fobs none broke tho it was a good day:wink:


I think the FOB's are more durable than people give them credit for.

If you guys were wondering if you could shoot Lumenoks with the FOB's, you can and here is how 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqTWgefdYz8

Paul, if you could get this to come up in the form that you just push play like a video on youtube that would be great, cause I have no idea how


----------



## Paul Morris

You got it!

I think I owe you another pack of FOBs:wink: Pm me you shipping info and what color/size you would like.

Thanks!


----------



## Huaco

PSE CRAZY said:


> I think the FOB's are more durable than people give them credit for.
> 
> If you guys were wondering if you could shoot Lumenoks with the FOB's, you can and here is how
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqTWgefdYz8
> 
> Paul, if you could get this to come up in the form that you just push play like a video on youtube that would be great, cause I have no idea how


I am beginning to not agree with this statement. In the last month since I have been shooting my black FOBs, I have broken 4 of them. That is WAY faster than I would have torn up my Blazers. I don't know if I got a bad batch of black FOBs or what... I broke two at one time by getting arrows too close together. The other two were just busted up when I pulled my arrows. One of those came completely off the ID ring that mounts it to the shaft. The FOB was just sliding up and down the shaft. At this rate, I will be having to buy FOBs WAY faster than I ever had to buy Blazers.


----------



## Paul Morris

Huaco said:


> I am beginning to not agree with this statement. In the last month since I have been shooting my black FOBs, I have broken 4 of them. That is WAY faster than I would have torn up my Blazers. I don't know if I got a bad batch of black FOBs or what... I broke two at one time by getting arrows too close together. The other two were just busted up when I pulled my arrows. One of those came completely off the ID ring that mounts it to the shaft. The FOB was just sliding up and down the shaft. At this rate, I will be having to buy FOBs WAY faster than I ever had to buy Blazers.


Injection molding nylon with a 0.030 wall thickness is a black art for sure.

pm me and I would be glad to replace your broken FOBs. Sometimes a brittle batch gets out there. I will send you a few different colors to try. for the most part they have proven to be very tough. But every now and then.......but that is what customer service is all about. Let me take care of things.


----------



## t-maxx

*Pass thru Video*

Hey Paul,
How's the weather out West? We still have frozen snow on the ground which makes it easy to hear where your FOB lands. 

Here's one from today 3/21


----------



## MorganMurphy

Hey... Whats it take to get 3 FOB's for a video??? 

Also I'd definatly reccomend hosting a contest and the best videos go on Huntingfootage.com

The guys there like to see the new products and it may drum you up some buissiness!


----------



## Paul Morris

MorganMurphy said:


> Hey... Whats it take to get 3 FOB's for a video???
> 
> Also I'd definatly reccomend hosting a contest and the best videos go on Huntingfootage.com
> 
> The guys there like to see the new products and it may drum you up some buissiness!


I am a bit hesitant for me to post on Huntingfootage.com but I will see if the makers of the video would like to. If I do it I think it would come across as a hard sale rather than information.

As far as FOBs.....

Take the leap of faith! get a pack. I would be glad to go over your set up to make as sure as I can that you will be good to go.



Huaco said:


> I am beginning to not agree with this statement. In the last month since I have been shooting my black FOBs, I have broken 4 of them. That is WAY faster than I would have torn up my Blazers. I don't know if I got a bad batch of black FOBs or what... I broke two at one time by getting arrows too close together. The other two were just busted up when I pulled my arrows. One of those came completely off the ID ring that mounts it to the shaft. The FOB was just sliding up and down the shaft. At this rate, I will be having to buy FOBs WAY faster than I ever had to buy Blazers.


I just finished beating the crap out of some FOBs. Put the slip hammer test to them. No breakage as I was trying to drive the hub off using a steel blunt and a 2 1/2 pound slip hammer. The only thing that was happing is the ring wing started to tear (not break).

send me a pm and I will replace the FOBs you have. I am sure it was just a bad batch.

Thanks!


----------



## Huaco

Gotta vouch for Paul and the fellas at Starrflight.com. I was beginning to be a little disenchanted with FOBs. I think I got a fragile batch. The man is true to his word and customer service. He is replacing the black FOBs with new ones. I will be shooting these a bit longer to hopefully rekindle my enchantment with this product. I do think they are a great product. They are surly backed up by a great guy.


----------



## Paul Morris

Here is a photo of one of the FOBs I just impact tested by the slip hammer. I concentrate the impact right on the reduced hub that keeps the FOB from slipping forward (right at the point some are breaking). I do this by inserting a steel blunt in the FOB and try to drive the blunt though the FOB. You can see by the marks on the ring wing, I support the FOB only by the ring wing while trying to smash the hub and break it. This FOB took 3 hits with a 2 1/2 pound slip hammer dropped from 28 inches and still did not break. 

Based on the hits these things are taking, you must have had a brittle batch.

Replacement FOBs on the way! Thanks for the heads up an pm.


----------



## 206Moose

I just got my FOB's today. Let me repeat the warning "Do not shoot at the same spot". I shot at different spots out to 40 but at 50 I thought it would be safe because I have never been able to group arrows at 50 yards. At least not close enough to bust a FOB or so I thought. First shot hit the spot and the second one busted my FOB. I am very impressed with this product. Only one problem now my wife wants some. Funny thing is she laughed when I showed her one. That will never work she says. After watching me shoot for about 10 minutes she said something I'll bet most men have never heard a woman say "Looks like I was wrong". I am going to try them out at a 3-D tournament tomorrow. If your on the fence about trying these go for it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Paul Morris

NTYMADATER said:


> After watching me shoot for about 10 minutes she said something I'll bet most men have never heard a woman say "Looks like I was wrong".



Now that alone may have been worth the price of admission:wink:

If she gets the pink FOBs I can almost guarantee when you see them you will be hunting with pink FOBs this year!

All I have to do is re-name them neon pepto and they would sell way better.


----------



## xring_assassin

My wife smashed two of her pink FOBs today - first day OUTSIDE shooting in Alberta of the year! WOOHOO!! Smashed FOBs - not so cool unless you're Paul.....:darkbeer: OR unless you never thought you COULD group like that and now ya can 'cuz of the FOBs!!


----------



## xring_assassin

t-maxx said:


> Hey Paul,
> How's the weather out West? We still have frozen snow on the ground which makes it easy to hear where your FOB lands.
> 
> Here's one from today 3/21


Your wife is gonna be MAAAAAAAAAAD when she sees that funny colored ice :mg: :wink:


----------



## MorganMurphy

Nice... But you need some hunts on tape here!

LOl

May I ask what happens when you are shooting in thick brush and one side of the fob nicks a branch???

Maybe you should create the "Flexy FOB" LOL jk.


----------



## Huaco

Hey Paul,

I just wanted to let you know I am packing up my gear for a Turkey hunt tomorrow and as I am packing up... I hear the parcel delivery specialist (mail man) at my front door. What does he put in my box??? Some bright shiny new Blaze orange FOBs. Also in the package were my black and green replacements. To my surprise, there were two Hot Pink FOBs in there too! Thay came just in time too... I just bought my wife a bow and was wanting her to try out some FOBs too. Thanks man for getting them to me in time for my turkey hunt! I think I will have to get them up and running and video the hunt this Saturday.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Paul I dont have a video but went out with those 4 green fobs. Shot all 4 at 30 yards and came back in the house with one good fob and one totally wasted arrow. The only fob I have left is the last one I shot. Im going to have to get some more.


----------



## Paul Morris

MorganMurphy said:


> Nice... But you need some hunts on tape here!
> 
> LOl
> 
> May I ask what happens when you are shooting in thick brush and one side of the fob nicks a branch???
> 
> Maybe you should create the "Flexy FOB" LOL jk.


About the same thing that happens when the broadhead hits the brush:wink: Bad things! For 3-D and target tips, yes.......The FOB is not as forgiving as a vane hitting brush. But for hunting, it has been my experience any brush hit with a broadhead is bad unless the brush is very close to the critter in which case a FOB is fine.

But good question!!:wink:



Huaco said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I am packing up my gear for a Turkey hunt tomorrow and as I am packing up... I hear the parcel delivery specialist (mail man) at my front door. What does he put in my box??? Some bright shiny new Blaze orange FOBs. Also in the package were my black and green replacements. To my surprise, there were two Hot Pink FOBs in there too! Thay came just in time too... I just bought my wife a bow and was wanting her to try out some FOBs too. Thanks man for getting them to me in time for my turkey hunt! I think I will have to get them up and running and video the hunt this Saturday.


Glad the FOBs showed up! I think we may be getting close to understanding the occasional "brittle" FOBs. Will post as soon as I have some data. I hope these hold up better than the last ones. Keep us posted.

I figure if I surprise folks with those pink ones they will grow on you. After you see how well they show up I bet you will be hunting with them.

Best of luck on the Turkey hunt! If you can get it on video that would be great. 



Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> Paul I dont have a video but went out with those 4 green fobs. Shot all 4 at 30 yards and came back in the house with one good fob and one totally wasted arrow. The only fob I have left is the last one I shot. Im going to have to get some more.


Good shooting and that is great for business! Just kidding! If you can try to shoot different spots.

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.

Regards,


----------



## bigram

Those pink FOBs do grow on you!

I got a pack of pink and a pack of black 2 days before i was leaving for nationals....all i could do was laugh at the pink ones. But they showed up awsome on the targets. Couldn't really use them for 3-D....but as far as my studies have prooven....then pink FOBs held a more consistant group then the black ones:wink:


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Paul Morris said:


> Good shooting and that is great for business! Just kidding! If you can try to shoot different spots.
> 
> If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.
> 
> Regards,



I knew what would happen but wanted to see it. I shot 4 fletched with blazers and then 4 fletched with the fobs. The fob group was better, about 1/2 inch. I want some more. Sent you a pm with a question.


----------



## Huaco

Sorry Paul,
I just rolled into town from west Texas and I must report "No glory" on the turkey hunt today! I did not see a single bird. (the only one in the group to not see a bird) It did not matter though... the battery on my camera ended up not holding a charge anymore. 

Oh well, maybe there will be other chances to film a pass through.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I knew what would happen but wanted to see it. I shot 4 fletched with blazers and then 4 fletched with the fobs. The fob group was better, about 1/2 inch. I want some more. Sent you a pm with a question.


You going to answer my pm this time?


----------



## fishmannyj

wow!! awesome video!!


----------



## bigram

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> You going to answer my pm this time?



Give him a lil time man....this is a guy that has a full time job....a family...and a business to attend to....With all the emails, phone calls and PMs he gets I would expect it to take a day or 2.


----------



## xring_assassin

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> You going to answer my pm this time?


Do me a favor - PM ME - I see you complaining about people not returning your pm's fairly often, I'm wondering if some are not going through. Test on me


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

bigram said:


> Give him a lil time man....this is a guy that has a full time job....a family...and a business to attend to....With all the emails, phone calls and PMs he gets I would expect it to take a day or 2.


He got in touch with me yesterday. Iget a litte impatient when I want to spend money :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Good talking with you! And thanks for your money:wink:

I only have 4 pm's to catch up. I had upwards of 75 emails/pm's over the weekend

I must now go to the back porch have a cigar an a cool adult beverage. Not often I run away, but sometimes taking a few hours off makes the work go faster rather than work while in a zombie state.


Hey xring_assassin.....How is the weather? warming up yet?


----------



## Irishrobin

hello

i got the fobs and i has wondering will my set up be right. there is no problem with the string touching the string thats fine ! i have a pic here will my dropaway come down fast enough.










and this one to show u the clearance 











thanks


----------



## ahawk19

*ripcord*

great rest. I shoot the fobs with the ripcord. Just make sure it engages as late as possible and it should be fine. Mine gets out of the way and im shooting over 300fps..


----------



## Irishrobin

i shot it and the rest dit not get out of the way and now the rest is broken .


----------



## Irishrobin




----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> i shot it and the rest dit not get out of the way and now the rest is broken .



Yikes!

Where did the FOB hit? Do you think the rest did not drop?

What broke? was it the forks?

Did you make any adjustements to rest?

You should be able to get a new fork at no charge from Ripcord. They are great folks and know about FOBs.


----------



## Paul Morris

The first thing I see with your set up is the your pull cord is tied to low.

I think I sent you the Ripcord write up I did.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341

The cord should be about at a 45 degree angle from where the cord comes out of the rest. Look at how much higher my cord is attached than yours.

We can get this to work!


----------



## Irishrobin

can someone get me fork cus i cant call them


----------



## Irishrobin

Paul Morris said:


> The first thing I see with your set up is the your pull cord is tied to low.
> 
> I think I sent you the Ripcord write up I did.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341
> 
> The cord should be about at a 45 degree angle from where the cord comes out of the rest. Look at how much higher my cord is attached than yours.
> 
> We can get this to work!


ive did that now


----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> can someone get me fork cus i cant call them


I would shoot them an email.

[email protected]


http://www.ripcordarrowrest.com/index.html

BEFORE YOU SHOOT A FOB AGAIN let me know and lets go over your set up from top to bottom.


----------



## Huaco

Attention all you fellow FOBers... Please see this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=667866

I am asking advice on how to set up a new bow.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Irishrobin

Paul Morris said:


> I would shoot them an email.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> http://www.ripcordarrowrest.com/index.html
> 
> BEFORE YOU SHOOT A FOB AGAIN let me know and lets go over your set up from top to bottom.


getting forks for free and i will post picture of my set u in an hour or so


----------



## lavazhole

How about you send me some and I'll try them...then I'll make a video about why they are so much better than fletchings?


----------



## xring_assassin

lavazhole said:


> How about you send me some and I'll try them...then I'll make a video about why they are so much better than fletchings?


I love it when people throw this line down.  Can't hurt to ask though right?

I say buy some FOB's - it's highly likely you will NOT regret buying some - in the rare event you DON'T like them - PM Paul and have the courtesy to let him know why at least - give the guy a chance to help you out. Then if there's still no resolve to the problem - list them as 3 packs in the classified section - they'd sell in about twenty minutes.

MOST likely is that you'd love them, make some spiffy video with them, and get MORE for FREE!


----------



## lgnn415

*Impatiently waiting on the mailman*

I ordered my FOBs on friday! Great talking with you Paul. Now, if any of you guys see the mail truck coming from AZ to VA, chase him down and tell him to hurry up! 

My 29" HCA Speed Pro Max SS arrows are waiting for them! 

We'll see what they can do at 351 fps out of my 82nd Airborne 

thanks again Paul!!
Lane


----------



## Paul Morris

Irishrobin said:


> getting forks for free and i will post picture of my set u in an hour or so


Make sure you review the instructions that came with the rest.

I was at a shop last week and they were having problems with the Ripcord and the new high speed bows. Turns out there was some (New/revised) instructions on setting up for high speed bows.

Be sure and shoot a few fletch or bare shaft arrows first to make sure the rest is falling before you shoot a FOB.


----------



## Huaco

Paul Morris said:


> Make sure you review the instructions that came with the rest.
> 
> I was at a shop last week and they were having problems with the Ripcord and the new high speed bows. Turns out there was some (New/revised) instructions on setting up for high speed bows.
> 
> Be sure and shoot a few fletch or bare shaft arrows first to make sure the rest is falling before you shoot a FOB.


Paul, 
Would a Martin Firecat be considered a "high-speed" bow? I have one in the mail to me as I write this. Coming all the way from Canada. The guy couldn't get past the draw cycle with a bad elbow. 
Anyway, I should shoot a bare shaft first? Why is that? 

Firecat is IBO rated at 345 fps, The one I test shot with a full length GT 5575 and a fork rest gave me just under 315 through the chrono. I think that is pretty darned fast.

What rest would you recommend? I have a DropZone on my martin saber right now and may use that... not sure.

I can't wait to get the bow set up and shoot it through the chrono with my shorter GT's and also with a drop away rest and see what I get out of it!


----------



## Tylord

Huaco said:


> Paul,
> Would a Martin Firecat be considered a "high-speed" bow? I have one in the mail to me as I write this. Coming all the way from Canada. The guy couldn't get past the draw cycle with a bad elbow.
> Anyway, I should shoot a bare shaft first? Why is that?
> 
> Firecat is IBO rated at 345 fps, The one I test shot with a full length GT 5575 and a fork rest gave me just under 315 through the chrono. I think that is pretty darned fast.
> 
> What rest would you recommend? I have a DropZone on my martin saber right now and may use that... not sure.
> 
> I can't wait to get the bow set up and shoot it through the chrono with my shorter GT's and also with a drop away rest and see what I get out of it!


Yes, having personally shot the Firecat I would say it is a "high speed bow"

Saying that,

I would recommend a Vapor Trail Limb Driver or the New Spot Hogg Rest 

Because they basically work backwards of the way a regular drop-away works

the Limb Driver rises up when the limbs are compressed and drops when the limbs are at a set position and the Spot Hogg rest is served threw the upward control cable does basically the same thing. 

Both these rest claim to drop 5x faster than the competition drop-away rests.


----------



## Paul Morris

Huaco said:


> Paul,
> What rest would you recommend? I have a DropZone on my martin saber right now and may use that... not sure.
> 
> I can't wait to get the bow set up and shoot it through the chrono with my shorter GT's and also with a drop away rest and see what I get out of it!


Josh our technical director has an 70 lb X-Force using a DZ rest just fine. I think he pushes the lighter arrows upwards of 340.

I would say as long as your DZ rest is timed correctly you should be good. Just make sure the cord is tied low (about 3-5 inches below the rest) and the rest comes to the FULL UP position at the last part of the draw (about the last inch).

Regards,


----------



## MorganMurphy

Here is part one of Tripleactionoutdoors review. I was hesatint to use this... but the more reviews the merrier so.... I'll make more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNED5fX-Pxg


----------



## Paul Morris

MorganMurphy said:


> Here is part one of Tripleactionoutdoors review. I was hesatint to use this... but the more reviews the merrier so.... I'll make more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNED5fX-Pxg


Great video!

Shows that there was some problem with breakage.....Hmmmmm....

No FOB would stand up to the smash it with a rock test, but they should have help up with the shooting a tree and dart shooting.

I think you may have got a batch of brittle FOBs....

We are trying to get a handle on the problem.

I have two therories....

1. When we change colors or start up the molder it may be the first few hundred FOBs are brittle until the mold stabilizes the temperature.

2. I just talked with a customer who says if his nocks are too tight the FOBs will break as you have described in your video.

If you could do me a favor and see if you can find a nock that maybe does not fit so tight and see if your FOBs still break when you shoot and the dart screen?

Many thanks!

PS....pm sent to replace your broken FOBs. They should NOT have broke like that.

Regards,


----------



## ndfireshot

*Great fobs of fire*

Paul you have on hell of a product for the strong winds of ND. Shot in a 25+ cross wind at 25 yds and this is the result! Plus I broke a pink fob in my second set of three arrows. Shot a total of 12 arrows since you sent them last week and totally amazed!


----------



## Paul Morris

ndfireshot said:


> Paul you have on hell of a product for the strong winds of ND. Shot in a 25+ cross wind at 25 yds and this is the result! Plus I broke a pink fob in my second set of three arrows. Shot a total of 12 arrows since you sent them last week and totally amazed!


Great stuff! Glad the FOBs are working for you!

Me and my hunting buddy were out stump shooting yesterday in the desert. 20-30 mph gust. It was the first time in a while I thought about it....Even out past 60-70 yards we NEVER make a windage adjustment.


----------



## jacobmccabe92

*beg to differ*



MorganMurphy said:


> Here is part one of Tripleactionoutdoors review. I was hesatint to use this... but the more reviews the merrier so.... I'll make more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNED5fX-Pxg


i watched this video and i will have to beg to differ on the dart shooting i do league to and as a matter of fact i hit a tree at a 3d shoot once  and nothing happened except loosing a field tip you must have got a bad batch or something ive only heard of this happening a couple of times hope you like them tho just thought id throw that out there


----------



## MorganMurphy

Oh i'm liking them more every shoot them... I like testing things before I keep them though!


----------



## archery ham

Hey Paul,


I got me anew bow today: :RockOn:

I got a Iron Mace, 28" @ 62#. Its flying 364 grain at 281 fps.

I am using a QAD Ultra rest. Not yet FOB friendly. I am going to play with it Sunday afternoon.

I have two V-shape launchers with it (one shorter). I might have to move nock up and use the taller launcher.

The tester was about .06 above the rest's down position. Too close. Needs to be .125", right? If so, I will tinker with it later.

Not as quiet and smooth to shoot as my Drenalin but I wanted another bow and a different brand to my collection.


----------



## lgnn415

*I shoot the QAD Rest too*

Just make sure you have the cord tied low enough on the down buss cable and you use the TL1 launcher on your rest. It'll work fine. You may have to adjust your nock point a little as the TL1 Lauching fork will raise it about an 1/8th of an inch. Make sure it fully engages as late as possible in your draw. I "blew" my forks up once....engaging it to hold the arrow and it didn't drop. Called my pro shop (Steve's Archery in Monroe, VA) and had the new 2 new TL1 forks in the mailbox in 2 days. Can't beat service like that and can't beat FOBs.


----------



## BowTech Dave

*FOB-O-Thunder Chicken*

Well, It has been over a week since I shot my 2008 turkey. I did get it on video and just finished it today. The file size is a bit large, but I didn't want to loose the quality. Hope you enjoy it! So for all you FOB-o-holics out there, this is for you!


----------



## bigram

Nice video Mr.Stephens!

We're going to buy about a dozen turkey this year, give them to our neighbor, and let them raise the turkeys, then let them loose, and try hunting them. Won't be the same as what you do, but being in northern BC, its as close as well come to hunting them. 

I used to think that it couldnt be much diffirent then hunting grouse....but the more i watch, the more exciting it seems. 

Congrats!


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Turkey*



bigram said:


> Nice video Mr.Stephens!
> 
> We're going to buy about a dozen turkey this year, give them to our neighbor, and let them raise the turkeys, then let them loose, and try hunting them. Won't be the same as what you do, but being in northern BC, its as close as well come to hunting them.
> 
> I used to think that it couldnt be much diffirent then hunting grouse....but the more i watch, the more exciting it seems.
> 
> Congrats!


Bigram,
Thanks for the compliments. The New Mexico Hunting season starts in a couple days. Not sure if I am going to be able to go out but it would be nice. Best of luck in your quest for a turkey.

BTW, I realized the last video was huge, so I am attaching another one that I edited out some stuff. Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bigram

HAHA!

Watched the second one...never noticed the " thanks to the guys we met at walmart...":tongue: Sorry, just found that a lil funny:wink:

Congrats again...sorry if i missed it....but what BH did you use?


----------



## BowTech Dave

I used a Wac'em triton. I have been using these broadheads for the past couple years and haven't found anything that even come close to the flight this broadhead has. My other equipment is listed in my signature below. 

The guys that loaned us the decoy didn't know us from Adam. Just goes to show there are some really nice people out there!


----------



## Paul Morris

Congrats on the bird!

Great video Dave and thanks for the post! Someday I need to get me a camera and learn how....

I saw a "action camera" that clips to your hat. I was thinking it may work for an Elk hunt.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Thanks man! That camera sounds pretty cool. It sure would make things a bit easier, huh?

Now I need to see how the video will turn out on the FOB-a-dillo:wink:


----------



## storm5

Hi!
Can I shoot FOB thru a NAP QUIKTUNE SIZZOR ARROW REST?

Regards Aun Egil


----------



## Paul Morris

storm5 said:


> Hi!
> Can I shoot FOB thru a NAP QUIKTUNE SIZZOR ARROW REST?
> 
> Regards Aun Egil


As long as it is set up correctly it will work great!

Here is my write up and tuning recommendations;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=588197

Let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,


----------



## tylerolsen12

Paul Morris said:


> As long as it is set up correctly it will work great!
> 
> Here is my write up and tuning recommendations;
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=588197
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Regards,


dang paul i was literally just ready to post that link your too fast for me i just saw this post


----------



## MorganMurphy

Well Paul... Been working on a turkey video too! I had to tape last weekend and got a 20 yard miss on tape... Using Blazer vanes:wink:. I'll show them with the fob's so... until tommorow when we go out for more :cocktail:


----------



## Paul Morris

MorganMurphy said:


> Well Paul... Been working on a turkey video too! I had to tape last weekend and got a 20 yard miss on tape... Using Blazer vanes:wink:. I'll show them with the fob's so... until tommorow when we go out for more :cocktail:


Ha! If you would have had FOBs you would not have missed:embara: (just kidding! too bad about the shot).

Best of luck this weekend. I hope you get to FOB-O-Turkey



archerykid12 said:


> dang paul i was literally just ready to post that link your too fast for me i just saw this post


As always...Thanks for the help..


----------



## 206Moose

*FOB vs tree*

I had a 1 min. 16 second clip explaining everything but it was 275MB so I shortened it to 9 seconds. Here is what I did. There were a few posts questioning the toughness of FOBs especially when the arrow strikes something hard like a tree. You've seen them where the FOB slides up and down the shaft. It was suggested that tight nocks were the cause of this. Well its true if the nock is tight the FOB will break when you hit a hard surface if the nock is loose the FOB will pop off like it is suppose to. I would caution not to get the nock to loose or the FOB might just spin and not control the arrow. Paul would probably know the answer to this. I hope this is long enough to qualify for a free pack of FOBs.


----------



## 206Moose

*finally got it*


----------



## M-1

*A Gobbler Guillotine shot w/FOB*

I seen questions and wondered myself about FOB with the big headed GG's. Well I finally got my answer. It not a trophy bird by any means but was a 26 yard shot in windy conditions. So the answer is YES FOB will stear the GG's just fine!!!!!

GbKRlNodY-Q&hl=en


----------



## tylerolsen12

M-1 said:


> I seen questions and wondered myself about FOB with the big headed GG's. Well I finally got my answer. It not a trophy bird by any means but was a 26 yard shot in windy conditions. So the answer is YES FOB will stear the GG's just fine!!!!!
> 
> GbKRlNodY-Q&hl=en


great vid one of the best so far


----------



## watch_man

As we can't hunt animals here in the UK I decided to shoot a bottle of water with my AXIS FMJ's and FOB's. Shot in slow motion at 1200 fps.


----------



## bigram

watch_man said:


> As we can't hunt animals here in the UK I decided to shoot a bottle of water with my AXIS FMJ's and FOB's. Shot in slow motion at 1200 fps.


That is some cool stuff!


----------



## 206Moose

NTYMADATER said:


>


Is the free FOB deal still going?


----------



## xring_assassin

watch_man said:


> As we can't hunt animals here in the UK I decided to shoot a bottle of water with my AXIS FMJ's and FOB's. Shot in slow motion at 1200 fps.


Wow - what's a camera like that one worth? I REALLY want that camera


----------



## Paul Morris

NTYMADATER said:


> Is the free FOB deal still going?



You bet! I did request the videos be longer than a few seconds:embara: but shooting into a tree was a good test of durability!

Please send me a pm with your shipping info and what seze color FOBs you would like.


watch_man.......That is a great camera! Shipping overseas cost us a little more. Before I send you FOBs, Would it be to much to ask if you could film a few more shots and edit them together? Mayby shoot a few apples, etc....?? Showing the FOB a little closer would also be cool (maybe one long range and oneclose up?) . Just use you imagination.

Thanks!


----------



## 206Moose

*Is this better?*


----------



## Paul Morris

NTYMADATER said:


>


Brilliant! :thumbs_up WOW did I need that exact topic put on video! Tight nocks = broken FOBs.

Great edit job and addition. Please send me a pm with your choice of color and if you need the Axis or standard FOB.

*Just one more favor *(Yikes I am getting demanding:wink. Could you please add a few more "tags" in the You Tube video. starrflight (2 r's) starflight (1 r), broadheads, arrows, bowhunting, fall away rest, drop rests.

That way it will be easier for folks to find your great video. 

Many thanks my friend!


----------



## t-maxx

*Fob Bowling*

I'm not much of a long range shooter, 20-30 yards is my limit. Just having some fun to see if I could hit a bowling pin at 55 yards. It took me 4 tries (on a windy day) but I got it :wink:. 

The fob was fine after hitting the pin but I still haven't been able to pull the arrow.


----------



## 206Moose

Paul Morris said:


> Brilliant! :thumbs_up WOW did I need that exact topic put on video! Tight nocks = broken FOBs.
> 
> Great edit job and addition. Please send me a pm with your choice of color and if you need the Axis or standard FOB.
> 
> *Just one more favor *(Yikes I am getting demanding:wink. Could you please add a few more "tags" in the You Tube video. starrflight (2 r's) starflight (1 r), broadheads, arrows, bowhunting, fall away rest, drop rests.
> 
> That way it will be easier for folks to find your great video.
> 
> Many thanks my friend!


Thanks No problem.


----------



## xring_assassin

NTYMADATER - GREAT video on the second go around - GREAT - I say GREAT again - I didn't "get the point" of your first try - but the second one is AMAZING. May I ask what video editing software you used? Also - what resolution and format did you save it to? (ie mpeg, avi ) it appears to be a VERY youtube friendly format - which seems to be something of a real booger to pinpoint....it's been my unicorn that's for sure. I'd really appreciate the help on this one.


----------



## 206Moose

xring_assassin said:


> NTYMADATER - GREAT video on the second go around - GREAT - I say GREAT again - I didn't "get the point" of your first try - but the second one is AMAZING. May I ask what video editing software you used? Also - what resolution and format did you save it to? (ie mpeg, avi ) it appears to be a VERY youtube friendly format - which seems to be something of a real booger to pinpoint....it's been my unicorn that's for sure. I'd really appreciate the help on this one.


Motion DV studio LE for DV. It came with my camera a 3CCD Panasonic GS-250. The video is 720 X 480 AVI. Hope this helps.


----------



## xring_assassin

NTYMADATER said:


> Motion DV studio LE for DV. It came with my camera a 3CCD Panasonic GS-250. The video is 720 X 480 AVI. Hope this helps.


Wooooooo boy do I feel dumb - yeah I own a Panasonic HDC-SD9, I sell 10-12 Panasonic camcorders a week - I'm a retailer for Panasonic - I've always assumed bundled software was junk and not given it much of a chance....

The resolution makes a difference to me - the AVI part I was figuring out seemed to be youtube's favorite. Thank you VERY much - that's a HUGE help.

Youtube HATES hi-def 1920x1080 resolution AND .m2ts format just for the record...seems they scale it down WAY too far and it looks like garbage.


----------



## watch_man

Another Slow Motion FOB Sequence on my Axis FMJ's using a Hoyt 38 Ultra with Limbdriver rest. Shot at 1200fps on a EX-F1


----------



## Paul Morris

Very cool video!!!!

You are hired as the official UK high tech film producer! Your editing is spectacular getting the arrow from a few locations. I can not wait to see what you come up with next.

Amazing seeing the "wet noodle". I would like to see how a ALL Carbon with the same spine looks. (watch_man...-not trying to get you to do it! just a thought:wink

pm your shipping info so I can get FOBs on the way. Be sure and let me know what size/color you would like.




watch_man said:


> Another Slow Motion FOB Sequence on my Axis FMJ's using a Hoyt 38 Ultra with Limbdriver rest. Shot at 1200fps on a EX-F1


----------



## xring_assassin

I'm so jealous of all the toys you have watch_man - to ask a favor on my own greedy behalf - would you be able to fire 10 arrows with vanes from a stupid far distance (100 yards or more) with your hooter shooter followed by another ten arrows with FOBs and compare group sizes? I don't care if you post video or not - I just want to know how drastic the variances are when human error is removed.

I'm saving up for a hooter shooter - but things such as wife, kids and life keep slowing down saving for something that would get used so little.  I'm DYING to see what the differences between FOB group and vane group at 100 yard and greater would be with no human error involved....so much so that I'm still saving for a hooter shooter just to check it out myself. If you have one and you could do such a test - I'd be perfectly happy buying a new bow instead


----------



## archery ham

Cool video Watch Man......love the sequence footage.


----------



## watch_man

xring_assassin said:


> I'm so jealous of all the toys you have watch_man - to ask a favor on my own greedy behalf - would you be able to fire 10 arrows with vanes from a stupid far distance (100 yards or more) with your hooter shooter followed by another ten arrows with FOBs and compare group sizes? I don't care if you post video or not - I just want to know how drastic the variances are when human error is removed.
> 
> I'm saving up for a hooter shooter - but things such as wife, kids and life keep slowing down saving for something that would get used so little.  I'm DYING to see what the differences between FOB group and vane group at 100 yard and greater would be with no human error involved....so much so that I'm still saving for a hooter shooter just to check it out myself. If you have one and you could do such a test - I'd be perfectly happy buying a new bow instead


This is on our to do list  

I will pass on any results I get.


----------



## Paul Morris

watch_man said:


> This is on our to do list
> 
> I will pass on any results I get.


Looking forward to your next video! Keep up the super work and I thank you.


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> Looking forward to your next video! Keep up the super work and I thank you.


I am HONESTLY so interested in the results of hooter shooter launched long range FOB vs VANE on video I'd even pitch in to get the next tube of FOBs to him :wink:


----------



## dwarners

Hey paul,
sounds like a great idea. im new to AT and just wondering where i can get some fobs so i cant shoot a vidoe for you tube . Also so i can show some of my customer at are shop here in Michigan

thanks dave


----------



## Paul Morris

dwarners said:


> Hey paul,
> sounds like a great idea. im new to AT and just wondering where i can get some fobs so i cant shoot a vidoe for you tube . Also so i can show some of my customer at are shop here in Michigan
> 
> thanks dave


PM sent....


----------



## watch_man

While these arn't video's I did get the chance to shoot some FOB's v Vanes on X7's while doing some other testing today. It was carried out during one of our County Competitions.


----------



## snakervrwyttail

*FOB Video crosswind*

Here is a video of the FOB's in a 35mph crosswind, you have to forgive the one shot outside the group it was my fault in the wind. You've gotta shoot these things they are awesome, Paul has the best customer service bar none he goes more than the extra mile to hook you up and make sure your happy. Any one posting negative comments on here needs to think outside the box and give it a try it might not come on the first couple of shots but with time you'll shoot better than you did with a vane.

Here is the link to the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgAyC-bZzuw


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video!

Here it is in open format


----------



## smshinall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yduw4msdzHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSBKjE3Q7xs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG9GjXI7-VY

I've been shooting for two weeks total when these were shot last week. This was my first time shooting with fobs.


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks for the great videos! Two weeks in....Wow!

Here they are full screen


----------



## smshinall

New video I just made earlier today. Posted on www.fob-nation.com also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrmMaLBiho


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video!

You sure have improved your editing skills! I hope it was fun to make and learn some "geeky" computer skills :wink:

Here it is on full screen


----------



## DeadshotRick

*FOBin Hood Caught on tape!*

Check it out!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_G03yC43U


----------



## Paul Morris

Wow! FOB-N-Hood on tape! Great stuff!

PM sent for free FOBs!

On full screen


----------



## badaxe10

*That's what i'm talking about!!*








I know its not a video but i was sighting in my new sight today(G5 XR)and thought i would take a picture of fobs in action


----------



## Flintlock1776

Well if I had any I'd shoot them using my trail cam on video (I don't have a regular handy cam). You can send me one if you want:darkbeer:

Looks like a big improvement on something I used like that back in the 80's.

How are they with drop away rests?


----------



## bowtech_john

*Free FOB's?*

Well, I just went ahead and bought some from sandpointoutfitters.com for $17.95, I had some old beeman hunter bare shafts I adapted them to. WOW, I'm impressed! I still can't bring myself to take the fletching off my gold tips. maybe I'll just order some GT shafts.


----------



## bigram

Flintlock1776 said:


> Well if I had any I'd shoot them using my trail cam on video (I don't have a regular handy cam). You can send me one if you want:darkbeer:
> 
> Looks like a big improvement on something I used like that back in the 80's.
> 
> How are they with drop away rests?


K...im thinkin this might be a trap to see who answers first but...
All they work with are Drop aways....anyones you have in mind?


----------



## Paul Morris

bowtech_john said:


> Well, I just went ahead and bought some from sandpointoutfitters.com for $17.95, I had some old beeman hunter bare shafts I adapted them to. WOW, I'm impressed! I still can't bring myself to take the fletching off my gold tips. maybe I'll just order some GT shafts.


Just checking to see how the FOBs are flying?

Here is a cool video T-maxx provided..

BTW the contest is still on! Free FOBs for You tube videos :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

*I few ideas for free FOBs...*

I thought of few ideas for free FOBs and You Tube....Hint, hint....:wink:

How about showing the FOBs shooting through a ground blind mesh. Works great as long as you have a 1 inch or larger broadhead.

How about setting up a pass through target? Lots of folks love FOBs but hate the fact they can not shoot at the same spot.

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.

These would make for some super videos!

The hunt is near. Best of luck to all no matter what is on the back of your arrows.

Regards,


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Which is quieter the FOB or the Blazer???*

OregonBowhunter posted this on another thread, but felt it should be here as well so he could get his Free Fobs. Pretty cool video. My family and all played it several times with headphones on and I know which one sounds quieter to us. You can check it out for yourselves.






Listen carefully...:zip:

Dave


----------



## kissofanarrow

In order from least to most noisy, 3 - 1 - 2.


----------



## BowTech Dave

kissofanarrow said:


> In order from least to most noisy, 3 - 1 - 2.



That's how we heard it!


----------



## kissofanarrow

BowTech Dave said:


> That's how we heard it!


 I wasn't sure about 3 and 2, I had to run it a few times. On a different note, I went to the range to perform some finishing touches on my bow yesterday and ran into a couple of fita shooters who were practicing. They were shooting at 30/40 metres.(we do the metre thing) To make a long story short, I sighted in my bow for 30/40 metres and shot along with them. It was a windy day and they averaged 21-23 points per round, I averaged 27. 

I am also happy to report that after hitting several of their arrows and being hit a few times, my fobs suffered zero casualties while their fletching suffered several fatal blows. 

Fobs rule!


----------



## Paul Morris

kissofanarrow said:


> I wasn't sure about 3 and 2, I had to run it a few times. On a different note, I went to the range to perform some finishing touches on my bow yesterday and ran into a couple of fita shooters who were practicing. They were shooting at 30/40 metres.(we do the metre thing) To make a long story short, I sighted in my bow for 30/40 metres and shot along with them. It was a windy day and they averaged 21-23 points per round, I averaged 27.
> 
> I am also happy to report that after hitting several of their arrows and being hit a few times, my fobs suffered zero casualties while their fletching suffered several fatal blows.
> 
> Fobs rule!


Ha! Great to hear the FOBs are working for you....They can make a great fletching stripper :wink:

I got a call the other day from a guy in a money shoot. Pinwheeled the dot. He went up and removed his bright colored FOB so nothing to aim at. Brilliant! The other folks said that is unfair and the reply was something to the effect, if you did not use glue you could do the same thing......

Fun stuff....


----------



## kissofanarrow

Paul Morris said:


> Ha! Great to hear the FOBs are working for you....They can make a great fletching stripper :wink:
> 
> I got a call the other day from a guy in a money shoot. Pinwheeled the dot. He went up and removed his bright colored FOB so nothing to aim at. Brilliant! The other folks said that is unfair and the reply was something to the effect, if you did not use glue you could do the same thing......
> 
> Fun stuff....


lol! And the advantages just keep accumulating. 


Dar.


----------



## archery ham

******** Bow Cam*

Hey Paul,

I did my first You Tube upload tonight. Took almost 2 hours.






The skeeters were eating me up. Popped a FOB and my deer lost its head.


Kevin (aka Glockamoley)


----------



## archery ham

I am gonna try to edit my You Tube account to my AT handle. Not sure yet if I can do that. 35 meg file took a while to upload. I have the need for speed.........

I have more to upload, but not tonight, from 60 yards away and and I will do some with broadheads.


----------



## Double S

Kevin,

Great for a first time vid. what brand is your bow Cam?. Can it be adjusted up or down?. I've never seen one used. You might want to adjusted it to point a little lower. when you fire your bow it kicks up. just wondering. I might have to start uploading vids to Youtube.


----------



## archery ham

Northwest75 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Great for a first time vid. what brand is your bow Cam?. Can it be adjusted up or down?. I've never seen one used. You might want to adjusted it to point a little lower. when you fire your bow it kicks up. just wondering. I might have to start uploading vids to Youtube.


The camera is a Jazz HDV178. About 90 bucks. It uses SD cards. I have mounted to the stabilizer with a bungee cord. I am planning to make a bracket that will allow the use of the threaded hole provided on the camera. This bracket will sandiwched between the stab and the mounting hole on the bow. It will be aluminum.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Cool vid! I like the camera idea. Would love to see how it's mounted.


----------



## archery ham

BowTech Dave said:


> Cool vid! I like the camera idea. Would love to see how it's mounted.


A 2.50" piece of 1/2" diameter pipe....sloted on one end with a fender-washer welded on.....the other end has a .265 diameter through hole and a small flat.......1/4-20 x .75 SHCS is attached to the camera through the hole on the pipe. 

5 minutes.......50 cents. :RockOn:


----------



## Oregonbwhunter

*Follow up to my first video.*

Paul,
Here is another video a follow up one to the one I did in my yard. People were saying that there was too much background noise to judge accuratly. so I did one further away to eliminate the sound of the bow and any background noise. I also did one with the camera right next to the target.
I noticed that the sound was different but not louder. If anybody has a decible meter I was wondering if you could place it next to the speakers to see if there is any difference.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPXSOAN1ISc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbtjxaF0jMo

OBH


----------



## archery ham

*FOBs are accurate gimmicks*

I had to do some work on my sights.....I think they are OK now.

I am planning to shoot some long distance shots soon. Will go to my dad's pasture....its usually windy there.


----------



## mathew.koski

I was reading through the posts on this forum and alot of them made sense. You need to put FOBs in peoples' hands that have never had a chance to shoot them. I would love to make a video but i dont have any FOBs to base the video on...


----------



## chaseingmuleys

a buuny hunt with my fobs

http://www.youtube.com/user/CHASEINGMULEYS


----------



## Mo_Monster

ok question guys i have always shot a WB, but wanna try these FOB so what would be a good rest to go to on a DXT


----------



## archery ham

Mo_Monster said:


> ok question guys i have always shot a WB, but wanna try these FOB so what would be a good rest to go to on a DXT


You will get many answers. Check out each features and see what is best for you.

I made a decison on Muzzy Zero Effect on two of my bows. Its not for everyone. 

I see many FOB users with the QAD rest. Of the ones with a "cord", I like that one. 

There is a thread for most rests on the evaluation area pf AT....as well as on the FOB Nation website.


----------



## bigram

If you want a full containment rest like the WB i would go with the RipCord...if you would shoot something else...i'd do for the limb driver


----------



## t-maxx

Paul Morris said:


> I thought of few ideas for free FOBs and You Tube....Hint, hint....:wink:
> 
> How about showing the FOBs shooting through a ground blind mesh. Works great as long as you have a 1 inch or larger broadhead.
> 
> How about setting up a pass through target? Lots of folks love FOBs but hate the fact they can not shoot at the same spot.
> 
> If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.
> 
> These would make for some super videos!
> 
> The hunt is near. Best of luck to all no matter what is on the back of your arrows.
> 
> Regards,


Paul, 
I gave it a try. I made a pass thru target using some plastic window screen and scrap lumber I had laying around. My groups were not so great :embara:
but you get the idea. Must be the pressure of shooting on camera. :wink:
I edited out the boring pause between shots.


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video! The screen made it easy to see what you were doing by setting up a pass through target so you can group FOBs without damage.

Thanks!

Sorry for not seeing it sooner....For some reason, my notification of threads and pm's are not working.??


----------



## APAnTN

those are some great videos


----------



## AF_TT

Hey what kind of drop away can I use? I will order some and use them on my spot bow for a youtube video and give you a heap of X's just need to know what kind of drop away I need.


----------



## AF_TT

Better yet what do I get if I robin hood a half dozen arrows for youtube?


----------



## bigram

You'll get a congrats you just wrecked 120 bucks worth of arrows, annnnd you'll need a bigger hat:wink:

What rest you have in mind?


----------



## AF_TT

Well I would just slap on a vital I have laying around here. And I would shoot old arrows! Not the A/C/C's! It's the older vital with a single arrow catch. I could cut it off if it won't work out give more clearance.


----------



## Paul Morris

AF_TT said:


> Hey what kind of drop away can I use? I will order some and use them on my spot bow for a youtube video and give you a heap of X's just need to know what kind of drop away I need.


That would be great!


May I ask about your set up?

Bow and draw length?
Do you use a string loop?
What rest are you thinking of??

For target I think you will very much like the Limb Driver.

Here is my write up...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=642977

If you have any Cobalts the standard FOBs would work great for indoor spots with them as well as any good standard size (non-line cutter). For Robin hoods I would use some low end carbons.


----------



## AF_TT

well I would use 30x or cxl's to robin hood. I shoot x7 2712's for indoor though got anything to fit those suckers? I am using a 29" 60# with loop. I have an extra vital gear laying around here.


----------



## Paul Morris

AF_TT said:


> well I would use 30x or cxl's to robin hood. I shoot x7 2712's for indoor though got anything to fit those suckers? I am using a 29" 60# with loop. I have an extra vital gear laying around here.


Sorry it has taken a while to get back with you. I have been out helping on an Elk Hunt

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757596&goto=newpost

The Standard FOBs will work on the X7's as long as they are the Cobalt series. No go on the 30X or CXl's.

Here is my write up on the VBG rest.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584430&highlight=FOB+kaz

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Ich Bin

Here is my FOB video. Showing results from crosswind drift in a nice breeze.

Sorry the video is a little dark.

E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TP4c0pXTA


----------



## Ich Bin

Lets try this again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TP4c0pXTA

E


----------



## Ich Bin

one more time:










E


----------



## Paul Morris

Cool Video!

Here it is on screen. Be sure and pm me your shipping info so I can send you your free FOBs


----------



## nicholswildart

*FOBs through a ground blind mesh*

Thanks for the great product Paul! I had fun doing this video! I'll give you more when I can!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP2IgbBzVDc


----------



## nicholswildart




----------



## Huaco

nicholswildart said:


> Thanks for the great product Paul! I had fun doing this video! I'll give you more when I can!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP2IgbBzVDc


Good job... I liked your removal and attachment of the screen to show it was actually there... 

This just takes another arguing point away from the FOB haters!!! I like it.


----------



## nicholswildart

*fletch an arrow in three seconds!*


----------



## Huaco

Love the video... Priceless! LOL


----------



## zubee

you guys do a search on "Goggle Video" or (You Tube) for Starrflight you see a few that are up there. Take a look at the one Jerry posted here on Goggle and look to the right about the info for the video. You should see a more button (active mouse over).


----------



## BowTech Dave

Huaco said:


> Love the video... Priceless! LOL


+1 for sure!


----------



## nicholswildart

*FOB vs. mesh part two!*


----------



## BowTech Dave

Nice video. Thanks for taking the time to show us how well the FOB's do through mesh. Good luck this year.

Dave


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*awesome*

That was an awesome video one of my favorites great job showing these little puppies off.


----------



## Xiisign

Great video Nichols, I'm gonna have to post that on the Fob-Nation website.....


----------



## Paul Morris

Super Video! Double pass through wow!

I thought this was a very cool video so I wanted to share. 

Thanks to Richard R. for the work.

*What....No deer ruining around in the Hurricane *


----------



## ace7038

Very cool!


----------



## asa_low12

*not sold*

If I see jeff hopkins shooting them i'll think about it.


----------



## Paul Morris

asa_low12 said:


> If I see jeff hopkins shooting them i'll think about it.


Well,

Don't hold your breath. As long as I am at the wheel, I will never PAY anyone to shoot the product. For those that need to see paid a shooter using a product before you will buy, vanes will work just fine :wink:

I eat, drink and shoot what I like best. No movie Star, NASCAR driver or pro shooter influences my decisions. 

Do you think Tiger woods uses a specific brand because it works better or they pay him more??


----------



## ace7038

Don't hold your breath. As long as I am at the wheel, I will never PAY anyone to shoot the product. For those that need to see paid a shooter using a product before you will buy, vanes will work just fine 

I eat, drink and shoot what I like best. No movie Star, NASCAR driver or pro shooter influences my decisions. 

Do you think Tiger woods uses a specific brand because it works better or they pay him more?? 

I agree with you 100% Paul!


----------



## Huaco

Paul Morris said:


> Well,
> 
> Don't hold your breath. As long as I am at the wheel, I will never PAY anyone to shoot the product. For those that need to see paid a shooter using a product before you will buy, vanes will work just fine :wink:
> 
> I eat, drink and shoot what I like best. No movie Star, NASCAR driver or pro shooter influences my decisions.
> 
> Do you think Tiger woods uses a specific brand because it works better or they pay him more??


Well said Mr. Morris! Glad to see you are keeping the company "pure" and not tied up in sponsorships!


----------



## asa_low12

I imagine tiger woods will use what works best. If he doesn't, and doesn't perform as well, then he's going to loose tournaments and money. but i'm not trying to argue, and actually I was sent to the last page of this thread last night instead of the first, and didn't see what the whole thread was about with the free fobs. if I could afford them, I would try some, but I can't right now so i'll have to wait a while. and btw, I don't have to see anyone shoot anything but if the pros are doing it, then it probably works better than anything else out there.


----------



## Paul Morris

Thank Marc!


----------



## Double S

Great Video's. Keep'em Coming!:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

*Need more You Tube videos*

Just a reminder.....

Free FOBs for You Tube videos.....

Best of luck to all on the hunt!


----------



## bginvestor

Hey Paul,

Here's my vid of using a bandit sign to remove FOBS when grouping arrows. After 500 shots and not one FOB broken, all I can say is "awesome"! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkEBNtcj-Lg


----------



## Paul Morris

bginvestor said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Here's my vid of using a bandit sign to remove FOBS when grouping arrows. After 500 shots and not one FOB broken, all I can say is "awesome"!


Great video! Free FOBs for You Tube keep them coming! 

Here is the last video full screen. Got to get me a helmet cam!


----------



## ace7038

That is one awesome video!


----------



## bginvestor

Here's another one.. Enjoy..


----------



## Paul Morris

Great stuff :thumbs_up

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## M-1

Here's another...


----------



## bginvestor

Nice video!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey guys, new FOB user and first video for youtube as well, so I figured I better get it up here for you all to see. On a side note, the way I shoot may be the first for a FOB but I don't know...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp6bsmi-etQ


----------



## xring_assassin

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Hey guys, new FOB user and first video for youtube as well, so I figured I better get it up here for you all to see. On a side note, the way I shoot may be the first for a FOB but I don't know...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp6bsmi-etQ


Now THAT is some impressive shooting form! GREAT video!


----------



## FDR

*Trying them*

I purchased a dozen and have been giving them a shot for a couple weeks. After some tuning and readjustment to the drop away(because they were rubbing the Ripcord prongs), I am impressed. I kept some of my old arrows with vanes and compared them to the FOB's in the same sessions. No noticeable difference from inside 20 yards. 30 and 40 yards, the FOB's had a much tighter group time and time again, albeit a couple inches low. Much more on line and less left and right shots. Last test was today in 15-20 mph crosswinds. FOB's group tighter hands down. Anyone wanting to give them a shot, $20 is not that much compared to what you spend on all your other archery items. If you don't like them, hey you only lost $20.


I am sold on FOB's. Thanks Paul for creating a great product....from someone who is very skeptical.:thumbs_up


----------



## M-1

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Hey guys, new FOB user and first video for youtube as well, so I figured I better get it up here for you all to see. On a side note, the way I shoot may be the first for a FOB but I don't know...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp6bsmi-etQ


Could be a first, in any case very impressive.......


----------



## Paul Morris

*Shooting FOBs with a mouth tab*

PikeCoBoy4Life....

Great video! Wow is that something. :thumbs_up

Many thanks for the work and pm sent for free FOBs 

Here is your video on screen


----------



## Paul Morris

Just a reminder....

The contest is still on! All new You Tube videos gets a free pack of FOBs.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

Free FOBs on the way for this video! (Great job ahawk19)

Need to give any more! Keep the You Tubes coming.


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOB-Aholic*

Here is very funny FOB video! Thanks Kenny! FOBs on the way.


----------



## ike_osu

I have looked at thes over and over again and have thought of buying them but I like most people when they see something new have had my doubts. These videos are great it looks like your getting great arrow flight but how durable are they. I shoot alot and kill my fair share of deer each year. After I shoot a deer with one of these will I be able to pick them up and slap it back on an arrow for another animal?
Ike


----------



## Double S

ike_osu said:


> I have looked at thes over and over again and have thought of buying them but I like most people when they see something new have had my doubts. These videos are great it looks like your getting great arrow flight but how durable are they. I shoot alot and kill my fair share of deer each year. After I shoot a deer with one of these will I be able to pick them up and slap it back on an arrow for another animal?
> Ike


Yup!. Come on over to the Fob Side. :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu

I am really tempted. How about when you get a really tight group do they pop off or does it break them if you get a little arrow slap?


----------



## Double S

ike_osu said:


> I am really tempted. How about when you get a really tight group do they pop off or does it break them if you get a little arrow slap?


Most of the time the fob you hit just pops off. You just pop it back on. I recommend that you don't shoot groups with them though. Its tempting sometimes. lol. I shoot one fob'ed arrow per Spot. i went the whole season last year with one tube of Fobs and only breaking 2 fobs during the Hunt and practicing with broadheads for the hunt. Its all about how you take care of your gear. Just as its easy to trash vanes, you can do the same with fobs. But they are not eggs. They are tough out in the field.


----------



## ropadop

Will FOBs work with any lighted nock?


----------



## krazycurt

ropadop said:


> Will FOBs work with any lighted nock?


G5 nocks work fine.So do lumenocks if you use a thin washer.


----------



## Double S

*Practicing from my Ground Blind with fobs*

I just got my new Primos Vision Blind today. Its great!. It turned into a Video. lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkRxKuijWMo


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks to Terry for this FOB video.


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Sweet!*

Wow! A bearded hen! Sweet video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Double S

Sweet!. A bearded hen video. Congrats.


----------



## ike_osu

This is a short little video I made showing that FOBs shoot just like feather

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ-dhOfCBvw


----------



## Double S

Here's a video i put together for fun. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1WNDw1z3ZM


----------



## LungBustin

*Sweet*

I'd be happy to shoot some vid for youtube shooting fobs, my youtube channel averages around 500 views a week. Let me know
thanks
Brad


----------



## SROutdoors

Hey Paul is the giveaway still going on for a quality video?

Thanks


----------



## Paul Morris

SROutdoors said:


> Hey Paul is the giveaway still going on for a quality video?
> 
> Thanks


You Bet! Every You Tube gets a free pack!

Here is one that just cam in. Thanks to Terry and Randy at myarcheryhunt.com!


----------



## M-1

Hey Paul,

Thanks for the pinks, really show well. My last years self video of a whitetail hunt will be included on a Warriour Outdoors DVD titled "Rack Attack" scheduled for release July 15th. Should be a great hunt and the Yellow FOB should look great. Also, a couple of my FOB turkey hunts might be on future DVD releases. Will let you know.

Thanks again for such a great product and service.


----------



## Double S

hey Fellow Fob Users. Just a quick Scout cam Video of a Mule deer doe eating while my Son And I Shoot Fobed Equipped arrows at my hay bale target only 20 yards away. We are at the top left corner shooting. The doe is not scared of us shooting Fobs. She Didn't even care. She finally took off when my son came up and was talking loudly. Remember, Fobs don't spook Animals, String Noise Spook Animals. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKmM1pjEg58


----------



## Paul Morris

Great video Simon!


----------



## Rattler

Hey Paul!

Got my Pink Axis in the mail the other day. A little big for the nano force's but will look good going through an elk's ribs! Hopefully on video too!


----------



## dpete

*Treestand FOBs vs. Blazers*

Hi Paul,
Since most guys are posting videos of FOBs being shot at targets or on hunts, I thought I would do a little side to side comparison of FOBs and 2" Blazers being shot from my 20' ladder stand on my home made practice range. The camera was set up directly under the flight of the arrows, and all impact points are clearly shown.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hknZzpOCFM


I hope its up to standards.


----------



## Double S

Here are some FoB's passing through with some Slow Motion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaNY9ZRzcI

Simon.


----------



## ace7038

cool video Northwest.


----------



## Double S

Thanks ace7038. Happy Hunting.


ace7038 said:


> cool video Northwest.


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOB in slow motion*

Thanks bowhunter4e for making this cool FOB video!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I should make one from a tree saddle with the fobs. What about success pics do those count? :lol:


----------



## x-force hunter

ttt


----------



## paleduck

hahahahhah


----------



## randerson88

*Great*

Thank You for the post. I love to read interesting post that has knowledge to impart. These kinds of post are very helpful to me to increase my knowledge on different facts about life and other matters. I hope to read more articles from you and in return I will post also my articles in the forum so that others can benefit from it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Paul Morris

*More slow mo FOB action*

Thanks to Carey for a cool slow motion FOB vs. Pear..


----------



## Double S

Bump up.


----------



## presmyk

i just got a tube of fobs and my knocks dont fit in them they work on my wife fmj not my cx or x weaves. any one want have a extra tube they want to swap lol


----------



## Gusman

*videos*

Cool videos.


----------



## cdegeeter

Wow..I have been shooting Fobs for awail now and I am a part of fob-nation and never knew about this....Is it to late for fobs and you yube videos...If so thats ok with me..I have fun shooting fobs anyways...I thought I would share this video anyways....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTsqj_e2gE


----------



## Paul Morris

cdegeeter said:


> Wow..I have been shooting Fobs for awail now and I am a part of fob-nation and never knew about this....Is it to late for fobs and you yube videos...If so thats ok with me..I have fun shooting fobs anyways...I thought I would share this video anyways....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTsqj_e2gE


Great video! Free FOBs for a You Tube video is always going! pm sent for free FOBs 

Here it is on screen:


----------



## johnnyg0168

Paul has come up with a great item, and really kiss simple. I was really leary of them until I tried them. they are great. I will not use regular fletching again. chech the youtube videos, they tell the story.


----------



## dudemanh

gonna get some footage of fobs out to 50 yards at my local range thursday if i can get a video camera :shade:


----------



## Paul Morris

*Another FOB-O-Doe*

I like it!


----------



## x-force hunter

I'm going to try and get some videos up sometime soon.


----------



## Iceman2383

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e#p/a/u/0/icDd4prxRRg

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e#p/a/u/2/Gv2pdTbSAW4

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e#p/u/4/mkuNsJjHDfA


----------



## Iceman2383

Paul Morris said:


> Thanks bowhunter4e for making this cool FOB video!


LMAO Paul, i thought someone yanked my video and posted it on here to get a tube of free FOBs...My YouTube channel is in my signature if anyone wants to check out more FOB videos.


----------



## Iceman2383

New video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC3UWxa199E


----------



## BowTech Dave

Great job everyone! Those videos are great!


----------



## OhioHunter2010

what kind of rest would you need for a fob


----------



## BowTech Dave

Thanks for asking Ohio... You definitely need a dropaway rest for shooting FOBs. That said there are a TON of FOB friendly rests out there. I personally use the Limb Driver from Vapor Trail, and I know Paul, "THE MAN" has several instructional threads for the different types. If you need any help let me know. Be happy to get you going.

Dave


----------



## x-force hunter

I thought I had seen something about setting up a FOB to work with large diameter arrows a while ago. Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## BowTech Dave

Let me dig through my archives and see what I can find. I will get it posted up ASAP!!!


----------



## x-force hunter

BowTech Dave said:


> Let me dig through my archives and see what I can find. I will get it posted up ASAP!!!


Thanks. I don't have it in my sig but I'm on the shooting staff too and I'm going to be shooting FOBs for all the shoots I go to including IBO worlds and I want every advantage I can get. If I can get FOBs on my equalizers then they'll shoot like darts, if not then I'm stuck with standard diameter shafts.


----------



## BowTech Dave

x-force hunter said:


> Thanks. I don't have it in my sig but I'm on the shooting staff too and I'm going to be shooting FOBs for all the shoots I go to including IBO worlds and I want every advantage I can get. If I can get FOBs on my equalizers then they'll shoot like darts, if not then I'm stuck with standard diameter shafts.


Well, sweet! Welcome aboard!!! I found the info you were asking about. It'll take a little work, but worth it in the end. Let me know if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## ak68

*FOBs are great*

I can vouch for FOBs on Muskox. I just shot one this past weekend. They are tough animals. Hunting them can be pretty easy or very hard depending on the weather and the terrain you find them in. The one I shot was on the side of a small mountain so I had to get above him and got a 30+ yard downhill shot. The FOBs worked as advertised. They fly great in cold windy conditions.


----------



## dwagoner

i dont want any fobs and dont kill anything so its too hard to video me sitting around in the woods AND boring.............BUT i sure do love my FOBS!!!!!! 

i work in the SoCal BassPro in archery and you should see the looks and questions i get when i take my bow in and practice before work and all, LOL i love sharing info with people that have NEVER head of them before, PAUL sure would be nice to see em on my isles someday soon???? HINT HINT

Later on Dennis


----------



## Barnes57

not familiar with these but i do shoot a limbdriver so im interested do these just slide on no glue or anything also with these work with arrows with uni bushing installed


----------



## BowTech Dave

They fit onto the back of the arrow shaft. When you put your nock through it it holds it on. If you want more info just ask. In the mean time head over to www.starrflight.com and check out the videos and trophy gallery. Lots of great info on there. 

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need anything else.

Dave


----------



## x-force hunter

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, sweet! Welcome aboard!!! I found the info you were asking about. It'll take a little work, but worth it in the end. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Dave


Thanks! Has anybody tried this? I set one up and i'll test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Morris

Thank you for the help Dave! I need all I can get.

Remember folks...Free FOBs for You Tube videos! The more the better.



x-force hunter said:


> Thanks! Has anybody tried this? I set one up and i'll test it out tomorrow.


I have/do and works great. I like to use the old gold tip nocks to cut the shanks off because they are much longer and will make for a better/safer attachment.

Disclaimer  Anything home made I can not endorse. Use at your own risk. 

Check out the trailer video for FOBs on TV! (No free FOBs were given in the making of this video :darkbeer:)


----------



## backwoodsrebel

*another idea???*

Did you think of having a stand at outdoor expos? ex: deer n turkey expos? maybe do a couple live demos comparing the products. im sure its too late for this but i thought of this cause madison,Wi has a big deer n turkey expo in april. Like i said just an idea


----------



## ahawk19

*videos*

Paul I posted up 3 new videos. You guys can all check them out.

Thanks, Hawk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zIaGyx2ZOc
http://www.youtube.com/user/cahawkins86#p/a/u/2/CN2GFta6tn0
http://www.youtube.com/user/cahawkins86#p/u/4/Zqh70CRXkMQ


----------



## bigbehr

Heres mine!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4_rSr4jSc0


----------



## Paul Morris

bigbehr said:


> Heres mine!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4_rSr4jSc0



Great video! FOBs on the way! Free FOBs for a You Tube video continues!


----------



## hoytshooter21

so we have to already post a video to get free fobs or do we get a free tube of fobs to do a video with???? :angel::spy:
the reason i ask is i have been on the fence as to weather or not to go with fobs and right now down really feel like shelling out 20 bucks for something im not sure i will like.... but if you were willing to offer a free tube in exchange for a video promoting fobs i would be all for it.....:shade::shade::shade:
pm me and let me know what you think.....


----------



## Paul Morris

hoytshooter21 said:


> so we have to already post a video to get free fobs or do we get a free tube of fobs to do a video with???? :angel::spy:
> the reason i ask is i have been on the fence as to weather or not to go with fobs and right now down really feel like shelling out 20 bucks for something im not sure i will like.... but if you were willing to offer a free tube in exchange for a video promoting fobs i would be all for it.....:shade::shade::shade:
> pm me and let me know what you think.....


You have to buy them first.

I would be glad to go over your set up first to be as sure as I can that you it will be worth the $20 bucks.


----------



## x-force hunter

hoytshooter21 said:


> so we have to already post a video to get free fobs or do we get a free tube of fobs to do a video with???? :angel::spy:
> the reason i ask is i have been on the fence as to weather or not to go with fobs and right now down really feel like shelling out 20 bucks for something im not sure i will like.... but if you were willing to offer a free tube in exchange for a video promoting fobs i would be all for it.....:shade::shade::shade:
> pm me and let me know what you think.....


I would order a pack it will definitely be worth the $20.


----------



## Paul Morris

Here one of my favorite videos.


Y4JH0n2BW2g&feature=related


----------



## cdegeeter

Paul... "MetalMan0880" and I "Nacerack" from Fobnation just shot the dart system with Fobs to see how the hubs would hold up and they did...They worked great...We are going back today and take some Video of it and I will post it as soon as I great it done....


----------



## hoytshooter21

well i finally broke down and went ahead and ordered a tube to test out.... if i like them i will plan on doing a video.... i ordered them today dont know how long they will take to ship out.....


----------



## JDS-1

How do you do Video's? :embara:


----------



## Double S

JDS-1 said:


> How do you do Video's? :embara:


I returned your PM Jeff. :darkbeer:


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*arrows*

I just got my arrows finished and we will see how they fly monday when my BHs get here


----------



## Paul Morris

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> I just got my arrows finished and we will see how they fly monday when my BHs get here


Nice looking arrows! Be sure and let me know if you have ANY problems/questions. They should shoot like laser beams (no joke). If not it is usually a set up issue I can help with. 1-888-488-4712 (direct to me and toll free)

re: broadheads....I would suggest to shoot some field points first and make sure all is well. Then broadhead tune as you would with a vane (if required).

Be sure and shoot different spots or set up a pass through target :thumbs_up

Regards,


----------



## CPinWV

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> I just got my arrows finished and we will see how they fly monday when my BHs get here


Awesome...:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> I just got my arrows finished and we will see how they fly monday when my BHs get here


Sweet Fraps Scrapes-n-Scratches!. I know from some prior pics you posted that you can kick some [email protected]@ when it comes to shooting a Bow. it's nice to see you shooting fobs. I wish you the best Bud!. Cheers.:darkbeer:


----------



## cdegeeter

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> I just got my arrows finished and we will see how they fly monday when my BHs get here


Looking good....Come visit us on fobnation and let us now how they are work out for you...


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

I seem to get bashed for those pics...LOL..., but I am going to make a live video with no pauses and then we will see what's said...I work hard to be able to shoot well...I shoot about 300 arrows per day so I put the time and effort into my ability, it isn't magic and it isn't for tournament success which I do enjoy it is work that I put in it so when that trophy steps out my knees aren't knockin because I am nervous if I am going to hit him...LOL...I have shot the fobs with feld tips only so far and they are coming out of my SR71 like nothing I have ever seen...FLAT FLAT FLAT TRAJECTORY!!!! They honestly do look like lazer beams



Double S said:


> Sweet Fraps Scrapes-n-Scratches!. I know from some prior pics you posted that you can kick some [email protected]@ when it comes to shooting a Bow. it's nice to see you shooting fobs. I wish you the best Bud!. Cheers.:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshooter21

today i recieved something in the mail that made me alot happier...... 

i got my new FOB's in the mail......
and oh man are they smooth.... glad i didnt get my bow all sighted in before putting them on bc now i already have to resight it (put a vapor trail limb driver rest on about 3 weeks ago) bc the flight of the arrow is so much flatter.... i shot the FOB's at 20 yards about 12 times and noticed that i was shooting alittle higher than normal but when i stepped back to 30 yards i could really tell that the shoot way flatter at 20 yards they were about 1- 2 inches high but out at 30 they are about 2-3 inches higher than i was shooting with my blazer vanes...... 
but just thought i would spread the word...... 
plan on making a video as soon as i get my wraps in and on my arrows..... will post when i get it all done....


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Fob arrow blocking test*

These are videos of the fobs being tested to see if they block arrows from 20,30,40,and 50 yards...ENJOY!!!
20 yards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlQZmr-AbA
30 yards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Hu4FywHYA
40 yards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mswtsOQ-mY
50 yards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxiJg5-x-Mg


----------



## Double S

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> These are videos of the fobs being tested to see if they block arrows from 20,30,40,and 50 yards...ENJOY!!!
> 20 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlQZmr-AbA
> 30 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Hu4FywHYA
> 40 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mswtsOQ-mY
> 50 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxiJg5-x-Mg


Thanks taking the time to make the 4 vids and posting them on Youtube. I'm a fan of fobs and woild like to see them one day in IBO. Pin nocks would be more of an Issue than Fobs, I think.


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks Scrapes-n-Scratches !

With some ammo like this I hope ASA/IBO will make a favorable and fair decision for the 2011 season. The squeaky wheel gets the grease and FOB shooters don't squeak (a good thing! Wolves don't squeak, they growl!).


----------



## hoytshooter21

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> These are videos of the fobs being tested to see if they block arrows from 20,30,40,and 50 yards...ENJOY!!!
> 20 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlQZmr-AbA
> 30 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6Hu4FywHYA
> 40 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mswtsOQ-mY
> 50 yards
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxiJg5-x-Mg


awesome videos hopefully paul will be able to supply these to asa and ibo to see if they will overturn their ruling.... and you are totally right about how the bushings are more of a shot blocker and damage the other shooters arrows... fobs they either bend out of the way or get broke and if they break thats on us thats the hazard of shooting fobs... but that is just my opinion.... i dont see what the big hoopla is between fobs and vanes i know i have shot vanes off of other peoples arrows also so really what is the difference... and also if a fob shooter shots first then that just gives the other guys in the group a better target to shoot at if the fob is in the 12 ring..... idk maybe this will all blow over soon... i know im not planning on shooting any asa or ibo shoots... i just shoot local 3-D shoots and i really dont think they care..... lol


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

I think this is more the issue and the arrow blocking reason is an excuse...I think some top guys have complained that it isn't fair because others have a bigger aiming spot, but who cares....I dont care if there is a yardage marker at your feet and a big orange dot in the 12 ring you still have to make the shot!!!!!! But just like everything else in the world it is all politics



hoytshooter21 said:


> awesome videos hopefully paul will be able to supply these to asa and ibo to see if they will overturn their ruling.... and you are totally right about how the bushings are more of a shot blocker and damage the other shooters arrows... fobs they either bend out of the way or get broke and if they break thats on us thats the hazard of shooting fobs... but that is just my opinion.... i dont see what the big hoopla is between fobs and vanes i know i have shot vanes off of other peoples arrows also so really what is the difference... and also if a fob shooter shots first then that just gives the other guys in the group a better target to shoot at if the fob is in the 12 ring..... idk maybe this will all blow over soon... i know im not planning on shooting any asa or ibo shoots... i just shoot local 3-D shoots and i really dont think they care..... lol


----------



## Paul Morris

hoytshooter21 said:


> awesome videos hopefully paul will be able to supply these to asa and ibo to see if they will overturn their ruling.... and you are totally right about how the bushings are more of a shot blocker and damage the other shooters arrows... fobs they either bend out of the way or get broke and if they break thats on us thats the hazard of shooting fobs... but that is just my opinion.... *i dont see what the big hoopla is between fobs and vanes i* know i have shot vanes off of other peoples arrows also so really what is the difference... and also if a fob shooter shots first then that just gives the other guys in the group a better target to shoot at if the fob is in the 12 ring..... idk maybe this will all blow over soon... i know im not planning on shooting any asa or ibo shoots... i just shoot local 3-D shoots and i really dont think they care..... lol


Take a look at just about anything to do with FOBs in the General section of AT and you will know what we are up against. Hunters seem to be a bit more tolerant. To be fair, I can understand that competition is a different game and causes more controversy. The goal is to always stay honest, positive and take the high road. This will lead to success. "Me" thinks Scrapes-n-Scratches will do just that. Provide good data and let the chips fall where they will. My best guess is a line cutter with a pin nock will cause a lot of deflection.


----------



## hossa1881

My first weekend with the FOB and i was launching them out to 110 yards. Its kinda funny cuz my buddy shot a blazer from his bow just before me and you can see it in the dirt about 10 yards from the target....FOB WIN!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQcPSWm4-C4


----------



## BowTech Dave

Man that sure is some long distance shooting! Glad you like them. Wait until you shoot them with broadheads!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Another test!!!!*

This video is me shooting through a VERY SMALL GAP that has a bunch of twigs in it...It is a real test with real results as you can see from the last arrow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URXTQCy0RnM


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*30 yard group*

30 YARD GROUP....My batts are running down on my camera and it wont take vids so I just took a pic....The last arrow hit in between the others and popped off a fob which was PRETTY COOL because I just threw it back on there and my arrow was fine......Man these things are awesome


----------



## Cthuntfish

I've turned 2 of my buddies on to these in the last 2 seasons but haven't tried them myself. I kept saying i was going to buy a new bow and put on a drop-away rest. Well this year I'm finally doing it so I'll be placing an order.

I can't wait.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

You will be pleased...They fly great...They shoot a LITTLE tighter than my blazers with field tips but I threw an old broadhead on there a little bit ago and WOW!!!! ITS ALL GRAVY NOW....THEY STEER BROADHEADS LIKE YOU WOULDNT BELIEVE



Cthuntfish said:


> I've turned 2 of my buddies on to these in the last 2 seasons but haven't tried them myself. I kept saying i was going to buy a new bow and put on a drop-away rest. Well this year I'm finally doing it so I'll be placing an order.
> 
> I can't wait.


----------



## hoytshooter21

alright here ya go my first attempt at a fob video.... hope to do more and make them alot better... wasnt exactly shooting good today... should of recorded the other night when i was touching fobs from 40 yards.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rOrzL5hzqM


----------



## hoytshooter21

alright well this one is a lil more unique hope you like.... paul are you still doing a free tube per video??? thanks hope you all like...


----------



## hoytshooter21

hoytshooter21 said:


> alright here ya go my first attempt at a fob video.... hope to do more and make them alot better... wasnt exactly shooting good today... should of recorded the other night when i was touching fobs from 40 yards....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rOrzL5hzqM


i am having to re-upload my first video due to someone flagged it bc it had ted nugent- spirit of the wild in the background while i shot.... so had to re-edit it and it is uploading will post link when it finishes....


----------



## hoytshooter21

hoytshooter21 said:


> i am having to re-upload my first video due to someone flagged it bc it had ted nugent- spirit of the wild in the background while i shot.... so had to re-edit it and it is uploading will post link when it finishes....


here the link to the re-edited first video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLsujjuWV1Q


----------



## hoytshooter21

fobs+rage broadhead= video......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSF_8sjPoIA


----------



## hoytshooter21

hoytshooter21 said:


> alright well this one is a lil more unique hope you like.... paul are you still doing a free tube per video??? thanks hope you all like...


wow i feel like a dork.... forgot to paste the link for this video so here it is.... my bad..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjzSo3jfn4c


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Fixed blades here I come and will forever stay!!!!!!!!*

Well let me start off by saying I AM A DIEHARD MECHANICAL SHOOTER!!! I haven't HUNTED with a fixed blades since I was 14 years old...10 years!!!!!! I have tried and tried but just can't get them to fly and hit where I know they should hit. Well as some of you know I have been testing the STARRFLIGHT FOBS for the past several days. Well today I finally got my broadheads in, MAGNUS BUZZCUTS and SLICKTRICK MAGS....I bought 6 buzzcuts and 12 slick tricks...I used the slicks for turkey hunting this year and liked them pretty well. Ok well I grabbed 6 arrows with blazer vanes and 6 arrows with FOBS.....I put 2 magnus with blazers and 2 slicks with blazers then 2 slicks with fobs and 2 magnus with fobs and then 2 field points on each for 12 total....So I go outside wondering do these FOBS really shoot that much better...Well let me tell you this....I WILL NEVER IN MY LIFE EVER SHOOT A MECHANICAL BROADHEAD AGAIN!!!!!!! It was unreal!!!!! I stood at 60 yards and I shot all 4 arrows with field tips...the 2 fobs were a little tighter than the blazers but only by a 1/2" and all 4 arrows were in about a 2.5-2.75" group(yeah go ahead and bash I know its coming but I am no liar), I then shot all 4 broadheads with blazers and every single head was atleast a full 1.5" outside the field tips...I then shoot all 4 Broadheads with FOBS and EVERY SINGLE HEAD WAS NO FURTHER THAN .25" OUTSIDE THE FIELDTIPS....3 OF THE 4 WERE INSIDE THE FIELDPOINT GROUP AND 1 WAS .25" OUTSIDE.....I WAS ABSOLUTELY AMAZED!!!!!!!! I never knew fixed blades could fly that well and thats why the last time I used them was when I was 14.....BUT I CAN NOW SAY I AM A FIXED BLADE SHOOTER FOR LIFE AND AM LOVING IT BECAUSE I HEAR SUCH GREAT THINGS ABOUT USING FIXED BLADES AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BENEFITS THIS FALL!!!!!!!!!!!! I know some guys like to hate on the FOBS and stuff, but I TOO WAS A DIEHARD BLAZER SHOOTER...HAVE BEEN FOR LIKE 7 YEARS OR SOMETHING, BUT THE FOBS WORK AND THEY WORK BETTER....I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT AND IF I HADN'T TAKEN THE PLUNGE TO TRY THEM I WOULD BE MISSING OUT ON SOMETHING GREAT!!!!


----------



## Arrow2Arrow

Scrapes-n-Scratches said:


> Well let me start off by saying I AM A DIEHARD MECHANICAL SHOOTER!!! I haven't HUNTED with a fixed blades since I was 14 years old...10 years!!!!!! I have tried and tried but just can't get them to fly and hit where I know they should hit. Well as some of you know I have been testing the STARRFLIGHT FOBS for the past several days. Well today I finally got my broadheads in, MAGNUS BUZZCUTS and SLICKTRICK MAGS....I bought 6 buzzcuts and 12 slick tricks...I used the slicks for turkey hunting this year and liked them pretty well. Ok well I grabbed 6 arrows with blazer vanes and 6 arrows with FOBS.....I put 2 magnus with blazers and 2 slicks with blazers then 2 slicks with fobs and 2 magnus with fobs and then 2 field points on each for 12 total....So I go outside wondering do these FOBS really shoot that much better...Well let me tell you this....I WILL NEVER IN MY LIFE EVER SHOOT A MECHANICAL BROADHEAD AGAIN!!!!!!! It was unreal!!!!! I stood at 60 yards and I shot all 4 arrows with field tips...the 2 fobs were a little tighter than the blazers but only by a 1/2" and all 4 arrows were in about a 2.5-2.75" group(yeah go ahead and bash I know its coming but I am no liar), I then shot all 4 broadheads with blazers and every single head was atleast a full 1.5" outside the field tips...I then shoot all 4 Broadheads with FOBS and EVERY SINGLE HEAD WAS NO FURTHER THAN .25" OUTSIDE THE FIELDTIPS....3 OF THE 4 WERE INSIDE THE FIELDPOINT GROUP AND 1 WAS .25" OUTSIDE.....I WAS ABSOLUTELY AMAZED!!!!!!!! I never knew fixed blades could fly that well and thats why the last time I used them was when I was 14.....BUT I CAN NOW SAY I AM A FIXED BLADE SHOOTER FOR LIFE AND AM LOVING IT BECAUSE I HEAR SUCH GREAT THINGS ABOUT USING FIXED BLADES AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BENEFITS THIS FALL!!!!!!!!!!!! I know some guys like to hate on the FOBS and stuff, but I TOO WAS A DIEHARD BLAZER SHOOTER...HAVE BEEN FOR LIKE 7 YEARS OR SOMETHING, BUT THE FOBS WORK AND THEY WORK BETTER....I COULDN'T BELIEVE IT AND IF I HADN'T TAKEN THE PLUNGE TO TRY THEM I WOULD BE MISSING OUT ON SOMETHING GREAT!!!!


Good for you! FOBs are flat-out awesome.

I'm waiting to get my hands on an HD camcorder then I'll make a really nice vid for Starrflight.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

Yeah I can't wait to see these big fixed blades in action man...I am waiting on the same thing..I ordered it last week...freakin 2800$ but its gonna be worth it....I have been making my vids with just a little digital coolpix camera....which is in florida on vacation for the week....It is amazing what kind of groups these fobs will put fixed blades in at 80 yards, I ahve never seen anything like it in my life


----------



## hoytshooter21

*Wraps....... *

well i finally got my custom wraps in and got a few put on my arrows so i figured i would share them here let me know what you think.....


----------



## Cthuntfish

Off-topic but I am struggling to get the FOBs to shoot through my QAD ultra without contact issues. 

Going to start back at square 1 today and go through everything I've found on AT and FOB Nation to try and figure it out. I really don't want to have to put an old rest back on since I just bought this one for the FOBs

2009 Limbsaver bow 27", 61 lbs, and Beman ICS 400 arrows. The FOB is just barely touching the right fork along its entire length. It isn't really enough contact to have huge flight issues, at least out to 30 yards but it's hitting.


----------



## Paul Morris

Cthuntfish said:


> Off-topic but I am struggling to get the FOBs to shoot through my QAD ultra without contact issues.
> 
> Going to start back at square 1 today and go through everything I've found on AT and FOB Nation to try and figure it out. I really don't want to have to put an old rest back on since I just bought this one for the FOBs
> 
> 2009 Limbsaver bow 27", 61 lbs, and Beman ICS 400 arrows. The FOB is just barely touching the right fork along its entire length. It isn't really enough contact to have huge flight issues, at least out to 30 yards but it's hitting.


Your set up should work fine. 

The QAD can be tricky to set up (but works great with FOBs!). *Using the TL1 forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop clearance is a must. *The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest. It is stamped TL1 just above the mounting holes. The TL1 will raise your arrow by 1/8 inch so you will need to lower the rest by the same amount (if you have the room) or raise the nock set by 1/8. If you have any questions about this call me right away.

Here is my write up on the QAD rest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

If you still have problems using the TL1, most likely it is a bounce up issue wit the rest. PLease give me a call and lets get things fixed.

Paul 1-888-488-4712 (direct to me)


----------



## Cthuntfish

Paul Morris said:


> Your set up should work fine.
> 
> The QAD can be tricky to set up (but works great with FOBs!). *Using the TL1 forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop clearance is a must. *The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest. It is stamped TL1 just above the mounting holes. The TL1 will raise your arrow by 1/8 inch so you will need to lower the rest by the same amount (if you have the room) or raise the nock set by 1/8. If you have any questions about this call me right away.
> 
> Here is my write up on the QAD rest
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight
> 
> If you still have problems using the TL1, most likely it is a bounce up issue wit the rest. PLease give me a call and lets get things fixed.
> 
> Paul 1-888-488-4712 (direct to me)


Ok well we finally got it working and now I'm happy as can be. The clearance issue was only occuring on the right fork of the TL1 and although I can't say for sure, it must have been a centershot/knocking issue all along. We made a few minor adjustments to the rest height and position and it solved everything. 

Going to start shooting with broadheads tomorrow to see how they fly and get ready for the season. I can't wait.

Thanks for the information Paul, it's appreciated.


----------



## x-force hunter

ttt. i have a couple of videos that i'll put on soon.


----------



## Paul Morris

Here is a very rough video I put together. The kill shot needs to be saved for the TV show.


----------



## hunter109

i live in ohio and dont have a cam well just wondering if you would send me some free and i will shoot them in the local archery shops and see if the owners would like th and buy them


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks to Tracy for this video. FOBs in the mail.

More You Tube videos needed! = Free stuff :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Here is a video I put together for Bait EM 907. My FOB bear is shown taken at the end. 

Lots of up close bear action!


----------



## nikole95.7

Huaco said:


> My video will be up as soon as I get home from Denver and can get it produced and loaded up!
> 
> This couldn't have come up at a better time. I have a fellow sending me a couple of FOBs to try out. I plan to make a truly non-biased video comparing my beloved blazer vanes and FOBs.
> 
> I just got a cam-corder for Christmas so this will be a great time to use it!
> 
> Thanks Paul for getting this started!


Hey Paul- I know the present users of FOB's would certainly like more but don't you think it would be better served putting them in the hands of people that do NOT own them too?


----------



## Drcoffee

*Kinetic energy of FOBs vs Fletchings at the target*

Paul, I have a request for a video. *Terminal velocity.* If someone was accurate enough (not me), he could put a chronograph in front of the target at 60 yds and measure the terminal velocity of both setups, fletched and FOB'd (same weight arrows). I'm expecting that the FOB will be traveling faster. The terminal energy is what I would like to see.

While we're at it. It would be nice to see some comparisons of velocity at 40 and 60 yds with differing FOCs. The hypothesis is this. A flatter trajectory = greater kinetic energy on impact with a smaller than usual FOC. The speed should bleed off faster with a higher FOC. Terminal Energy = Penetration.


----------



## Paul Morris

Drcoffee said:


> Paul, I have a request for a video. *Terminal velocity.* If someone was accurate enough (not me), he could put a chronograph in front of the target at 60 yds and measure the terminal velocity of both setups, fletched and FOB'd (same weight arrows). I'm expecting that the FOB will be traveling faster. The terminal energy is what I would like to see.
> 
> While we're at it. It would be nice to see some comparisons of velocity at 40 and 60 yds with differing FOCs. The hypothesis is this. A flatter trajectory = greater kinetic energy on impact with a smaller than usual FOC. The speed should bleed off faster with a higher FOC. Terminal Energy = Penetration.


Sounds like a great video. I would suggest to use a delay type rest (Limb driver, smack down, etc..) or a regular drop rest with a Rest Rocket delay.

Here is a FOB Attack video I put together.


----------



## Drcoffee

Its not a video but I thought it was interesting all the same. Just in case anyone was curious about trimming the ring and what effect it would have on velocity. gjarcher from another forum did a comparison. Now we'll just need to see if it can steer a broadhead. I'm just guessing, but by leaving a 1/4" of ring on each fin, there should be enough drag to stabilize the shaft without acting like a drag chute.



> Standard FOB
> 0 yds 317 fps
> 40 yds 285 fps
> *Speed Loss 32 fps*
> 
> Trimmed FOB
> 0 yds 323 fps
> 40 yds 301 fps
> *Speed Loss 22 fps*
> 
> Trimmed FOB visually flew fine.


----------



## mathews95

^ thats cool. ive always wonderd if it would work.


----------



## Paul Morris

Not going for a bump (not that I have done that before :zip:...)

Could you guys let me know if you are getting an age restriction warning on this video?? "Me thinks" something is not square with the world

Many thanks!!




Paul Morris said:


> Sounds like a great video. I would suggest to use a delay type rest (Limb driver, smack down, etc..) or a regular drop rest with a Rest Rocket delay.
> 
> Here is a FOB Attack video I put together.


----------



## romey

No restriction on that video for me.


----------



## Paul Morris

romey said:


> No restriction on that video for me.


Thanks for checking! A while back it had a 18 year age restriction "from the You Tube community". Glad to know things are back


----------



## romey

Is this deal still going on for the free FOBs? Even if not do you still want/need more videos? I was planning on doing a comparison video with blazers. We get some nice strong cross winds here so I should be able to test them pretty well.


----------



## Paul Morris

romey said:


> Is this deal still going on for the free FOBs? Even if not do you still want/need more videos? I was planning on doing a comparison video with blazers. We get some nice strong cross winds here so I should be able to test them pretty well.


Yikes! Yes the deal is still on...Always! :darkbeer:

Your FOBs in the wind vs. Blazers is just what we need. Be sure and shoot with and without the blades on front. Thanks! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## moak11

Here is my version of the FOBs vs blazer noise video. The first 3 from each view are the FOBs and the next 3 are the Blazers


----------



## SARASR

Hmmmm, on the second view how far was the camera from the target and from you seemed like there was very little noise to speak of in the second vid vs the first.


----------



## moak11

First view camera 12 inches from target second view 20 yards, directly under my bow.


----------



## Drcoffee

These FOBs are extremely accurate. While I was sighting in my new G5 sight, as much as I hate to break FOBs needlessly, I shot a 3 arrow group at 65 yds. I was shooting low as you can see but the arrows grouped very nicely.


----------



## Paul Morris

Another pack sent off for this one....


----------



## bigredhunter00

Drcoffee said:


> These FOBs are extremely accurate. While I was sighting in my new G5 sight, as much as I hate to break FOBs needlessly, I shot a 3 arrow group at 65 yds. I was shooting low as you can see but the arrows grouped very nicely.


who says u cant group fobs!!!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I will be posting up a video here soon showing the differnce between FOB's and a 4 fletch 1.5" fusion setup. Stay tuned!


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOB-O-Bear*

Another FOB bear (pop off is at 2:57 sec) Congrats to Marc!


----------



## pchunterpa

would like to try them but im not in any hurry to buy a dozen just to see


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

pchunterpa you really need to try some they are awesome!!! Not to mention Paul is a great guy to deal with. I love mine you won't be disappointed !!!!!


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

Hey paul, I got the video done I am just having issues getting it uploaded to youtube. I hope I will get it on there tonight so everybody can see and hear the difference. It turned out really good I think!


----------



## Paul Morris

Looking forward to seeing it!



BowHunter4Lif said:


> Hey paul, I got the video done I am just having issues getting it uploaded to youtube. I hope I will get it on there tonight so everybody can see and hear the difference. It turned out really good I think!


----------



## Drcoffee

*Ripley's Believe it or Not:*

FOBs with a ZERO FOC using a fixed blade broadhead NAP "Braxe" and field point, 20 yard shot. Shocking results!!!


----------



## AJS5870

still recieveing free fobs for video?

i got 3 videos i need to upload! did a few tests with GREAT results!


----------



## rdmwc

I am wondering the same thing! I have a couple videos of me shooting my favorite fobs at 100 yards.


----------



## Paul Morris

Yes the deal is still on....Always


----------



## Drcoffee

*FOBs shot 20 yds @ 250 ft/sec*

Here is another video of the sound of a FOB'd arrow at 20yds indoor with little background noise. I removed the string stop so there's no slap of the string on release.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

here is one for your your enjoyment guys and gals


----------



## BowHunter4Lif

I have no idea what I did wrong when I loaded the video...


----------



## bowtech4eva

Hey this is my review and shooting. Sorry if it's too long but i think i almost covered everything. :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrF13qTx3K0&list=UUvkWR4uluuy89E-eXQWhzAQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## compoundchaos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcf7AIWkkBM heres my first one Paul


----------

